# Milan - Roma: 31 agosto 2018 ore 20:30. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Terza giornata di Serie A 2018/2019, Milan - Roma partita in programma venerdì 31 agosto 2018 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Milan - Roma in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky Calcio a partire dalle ore 20:30 di venerdì 31 agosto 2018.

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## 7vinte (25 Agosto 2018)

Vincere


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Terza giornata di Serie A 2018/2019, Milan - Roma partita in programma venerdì 31 agosto 2018 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Roma in tv?
> 
> ...



Non possiamo più perdere tempo. O i tre punti, o è meglio cambiare allenatore. Anche in vista della sosta.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Agosto 2018)

Altri 0 punti comodi per arrivare in crisi piena alla sosta


----------



## __king george__ (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non possiamo più perdere tempo. O i tre punti, o è meglio cambiare allenatore. Anche in vista della sosta.



se avessi la certezza che con una sconfitta cambieremo allenatore meglio perdere...il problema è che come minimo ci troviamo a zero punto ma senza esonero….


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se avessi la certezza che con una sconfitta cambieremo allenatore meglio perdere...il problema è che come minimo ci troviamo a zero punto ma senza esonero….



Ho paura del rewind della stagione scorsa


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2018)

La sconfitta di Napoli ti impone di vincere. Anche un pari non verrebbe visto bene, se avessimo vinto o pareggiato stasera sarebbe stata tutt'altra cosa.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Agosto 2018)

Alla sosta il nostro campionato sarà già finito, bello.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Agosto 2018)

O la vinciamo o la perdiamo, spero vivamente che non la pareggiamo che poi partono i proclami a Gattuso, con tanto di conferma per la prossime 20 giornate, e tutti a parlare di "grande impresa".


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2018)

Zero punti alla terza di campionato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2018)

Sta partita può essere che comunque la sfanghiamo grazie ad Hakan. Almeno non ci sarà più borini in campo


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

Anche vincendo cosa cambierebbe?
Il Milan di Gattuso è quello visto stasera, che è quello visto negli ultimi mesi della scorsa stagione.

E per me giocando come stasera comunque non la vinci. Giocando come stasera potremmo battere la Lazio o la Fiorentina, ma nessuna delle top quattro.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sta partita può essere che comunque la sfanghiamo grazie ad Hakan. Almeno non ci sarà più borini in campo



a me già preoccupa vedere Kluivert contro Rodriguez


----------



## sette (25 Agosto 2018)

meno uno?


----------



## Tobi (25 Agosto 2018)

Ovviamente perderemo anche questa, dentro Castillejo e Laxalt dal primo minuto per favore


----------



## Butcher (26 Agosto 2018)

E che la giochiamo a fa!


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se avessi la certezza che con una sconfitta cambieremo allenatore meglio perdere...il problema è che come minimo ci troviamo a zero punto ma senza esonero….



.


----------



## Moffus98 (26 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non possiamo più perdere tempo. O i tre punti, o è meglio cambiare allenatore. Anche in vista della sosta.



Per me è meglio perdere, e anche nettamente. Cosi si cambia subito allenatore e via.


----------



## Tobi (26 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Per me è meglio perdere, e anche nettamente. Cosi si cambia subito allenatore e via.



gattuso non verrà mai esonerato. solo se ne perde 10 di fila.... c'è un rapporto con Maldini molto solido


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Agosto 2018)

Sicuramente vado controcorrente ma per me era più facile la partita con il Napoli rispetto a quella con la Roma.

Il Napoli in difesa ha dimostrato di essere un colabrodo, e infatti stavamo per vincere con due gol di scarto senza giocare.
La Roma è ben più solida e collaudata, la vedo durissima.


----------



## Moffus98 (26 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Davidoff (26 Agosto 2018)

Mi farò pure parecchie ore di macchina per andare a vederla...dopo lo schifo di stasera mi è pure passata la voglia. Se servisse ad esonerare Gattuso e prendere un allenatore capace mi starebbe bene perdere ma, come detto da altri, Maldini lo caccerà solo se rischieremo la retrocessione.


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Terza giornata di Serie A 2018/2019, Milan - Roma partita in programma venerdì 31 agosto 2018 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Roma in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Lambro (26 Agosto 2018)

Speriamo il bene, ieri sera ho visto poche cose buone e tante cose brutte, la vedo piuttosto grigia..
Speriamo che si riesca a trovare qualche quadra.


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Terza giornata di Serie A 2018/2019, Milan - Roma partita in programma venerdì 31 agosto 2018 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Roma in tv?
> 
> ...



*Restate on topic parlate della partita e non litigate.*


----------



## bmb (26 Agosto 2018)

Seconda palata mode on.


----------



## 666psycho (26 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (26 Agosto 2018)

Altra partita tosta, speriamo di vincerla ma dubito fortemente ...


----------



## impero rossonero (26 Agosto 2018)

1-4...


----------



## Tobi (26 Agosto 2018)

4 2 3 1

Donnarumma
Calabria Caldara Romagnoli Laxalt
Biglia Kessie
Suso Calhanoglu Bonaventura
Higuain

se con i centrocampisti che ha continua con il 4 3 3 è proprio fuori di testa


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2018)

Io mi sono rotto le palle di buttare via le stagioni già ad agosto/settembre.

O si vince, o bisogna dare la svolta. Non è possibile continuare a navigare nella mediocrità.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Agosto 2018)

Non accetterò di vedere giocare higuain a centrocampo e di vedere ancora le azioni ripartire attraverso mini passaggi davanti all'area
Soprattutto quest'ultima cosa è una disgrazia che ci porta a subire almeno un gol sicuro a partita


----------



## Nils (26 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non possiamo più perdere tempo. O i tre punti, o è meglio cambiare allenatore. Anche in vista della sosta.



Gattuso se ci presenta lo stesso atteggiamento in campo anche domenca, và esonerato anche in caso di 5-0


----------



## Goro (26 Agosto 2018)

Ormai fiuteranno la paura, a questi livelli è gravissimo


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Agosto 2018)

Vinciamo 2-0.


----------



## Aron (26 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io mi sono rotto le palle di buttare via le stagioni già ad agosto/settembre.
> 
> O si vince, o bisogna dare la svolta. Non è possibile continuare a navigare nella mediocrità.



Perdere contro la Roma sarebbe l'ennesimo record negativo di Gattuso (non accade dal 2008-09 di perdere due partite di fila).

E quel Milan aveva comunque Inzaghi, Kaka, Maldini, Nesta, Ambrosini, Seedorf...Più Ancelotti in panchina.


Quella contro la Roma è già un dentro o fuori per Gattuso. O si vince o diventerebbe altrimenti masochistico continuare con lui.


----------



## Aron (26 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Gattuso se ci presenta lo stesso atteggiamento in campo anche domenca, và esonerato anche in caso di 5-0



Sarebbe già qualcosa non vedere Borini e Rodriguez titolari.


----------



## Boomer (26 Agosto 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> 4 2 3 1
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria Caldara Romagnoli Laxalt
> ...



Reina titolare di corsa.


----------



## Pampu7 (26 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io mi sono rotto le palle di buttare via le stagioni già ad agosto/settembre.
> 
> O si vince, o bisogna dare la svolta. Non è possibile continuare a navigare nella mediocrità.



E si troppo bello così, la tireranno lunga così per l'ennesimo anno ci sarà la scusa del cambio allenatore.andremo in europa league e col piffero che poi lo riscatti higuain.
Io non riesco a digerire il fatto che due come leo e paolo non si siano resi conto del centrocampo osceno


----------



## Boomer (26 Agosto 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> E si troppo bello così, la tireranno lunga così per l'ennesimo anno ci sarà la scusa del cambio allenatore.andremo in europa league e col piffero che poi lo riscatti higuain.
> Io non riesco a digerire il fatto che due come leo e paolo non si siano resi conto del centrocampo osceno



Chi potevamo prendere a poco e in soli 20 giorni per fare un vero salto di qualità? Il reparto è da rifondare completamente con un vero regista e delle vere mezz'ali. Bonaventura e Kessie devono diventare prime riserve / opzioni tattiche se vogliamo ambire ai primi posti. 

C'era Rafinha vero anche se a me non ha mai convinto.


----------



## impero rossonero (26 Agosto 2018)

con la roma sara' un'altra sconfitta sicura ... e lo sappiamo tutti... andiamo avanti cosi'!


----------



## Pampu7 (26 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Chi potevamo prendere a poco e in soli 20 giorni per fare un vero salto di qualità? Il reparto è da rifondare completamente con un vero regista e delle vere mezz'ali. Bonaventura e Kessie devono diventare prime riserve / opzioni tattiche se vogliamo ambire ai primi posti.
> 
> C'era Rafinha vero anche se a me non ha mai convinto.



Infatti io avrei venduto tutti e 3, biglia kessie e bonaventura.Dentro paredes veretout e un altro


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2018)

Dopo la bestia nera Napoli ne affrontiamo un'altra. A Milano nelle ultime tre stagioni abbiamo beccato 9 gol dalla Roma (segnandone 2). Ho detto tutto. Difficilissima.


----------



## Boomer (26 Agosto 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Infatti io avrei venduto tutti e 3, biglia kessie e bonaventura.Dentro paredes veretout e un altro



Ma chi te lo prende Biglia ? Jack l'anno scorso ha comunque fatto 8 goal e 4 assist. Difficile trovare un altro che ti segni questo numero di gol a 20 25 M.


----------



## Aron (26 Agosto 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> E si troppo bello così, la tireranno lunga così per l'ennesimo anno ci sarà la scusa del cambio allenatore.andremo in europa league e col piffero che poi lo riscatti higuain.
> Io non riesco a digerire il fatto che due come leo e paolo non si siano resi conto del centrocampo osceno



Faccio notare che a un certo punto non sono arrivati neanche parametri zero o prestiti gratuiti, stoppando di fatto qualsiasi giocare in entrata.


----------



## Nils (26 Agosto 2018)

COntro la Roma:

Reina
Musacchio Caldara Romagnoli Laxalt
Kessie Chala
Suso Iguain Cutrone Bonaventura​

Sono certo che prendiamo meno gol che con lo schieramento di Napoli


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Terza giornata di Serie A 2018/2019, Milan - Roma partita in programma venerdì 31 agosto 2018 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Roma in tv?
> 
> ...



Basta Musacchio e Rodriguez per favore. Direi anche basta Biglia ma come regista basso non ci sono alternative.


----------



## Aron (26 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> COntro la Roma:
> 
> Reina
> Musacchio Caldara Romagnoli Laxalt
> ...




Per me giocherà con la stessa formazione vista contro il Napoli, ma con Calhanoglu al posto di Borini.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io mi sono rotto le palle di buttare via le stagioni già ad agosto/settembre.
> 
> O si vince, o bisogna dare la svolta. Non è possibile continuare a navigare nella mediocrità.


Ben detto! Tra l'altro l'occasione per cambiare è ghiotta, vista la sosta. Ma dubito che saranno così intelligenti da coglierla.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per me giocherà con la stessa formazione vista contro il Napoli, ma con Calhanoglu al posto di Borini.



Matematico. E deleterio. Perché implicitamente autorizzi Biglia e compagnia a giocare nella solita maniera. Questo va panchinato. Come Suso, al cui posto usi Castillejo. Non mi frega se ha fatto l'assist a Calabria per il 2-0, è ormai sistematicamente evanescente nel corso di una intera partita. Praticamente fra lui ed altri giochiamo sempre in 8 contro 11. Ci vuole una svegliata generale, a partire da Gattuso. Durissima.


----------



## Aron (26 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Matematico. E deleterio. Perché implicitamente autorizzi Biglia e compagnia a giocare nella solita maniera. Questo va panchinato. Come Suso, al cui posto usi Castillejo. Non mi frega se ha fatto l'assist a Calabria per il 2-0, è ormai sistematicamente evanescente nel corso di una intera partita. Praticamente fra lui ed altri giochiamo sempre in 8 contro 11. Ci vuole una svegliata generale, a partire da Gattuso. Durissima.



Quando certi giocatori si abituano a perdere, finché restano in quel contesto negativo continueranno a ottenere gli stessi risultati.
Più passa il tempo e più certi giocatori rischiano di diventare perdenti cronici come Zapata, Montolivo, Abate ecc.

Basta una sola annata negativa a compromettere la tenuta mentale di un giocatore. Figuriamoci due o più stagioni.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ben detto! Tra l'altro l'occasione per cambiare è ghiotta, vista la sosta. Ma dubito che saranno così intelligenti da coglierla.



Succederà come l'anno scorso con Montella, guardacaso proprio contro la Roma.
Sconfitta per 2-0 in casa e sosta subito dopo, ma non è stato cacciato.
Ricordo ancora l'editoriale di Suma il giorno dopo, il quale disse che era stata trovata la "quadra".


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Terza giornata di Serie A 2018/2019, Milan - Roma partita in programma venerdì 31 agosto 2018 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Roma in tv?
> 
> ...



up


----------



## zlatan (27 Agosto 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> 4 2 3 1
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria Caldara Romagnoli Laxalt
> ...



Magari ma non sarà così. Solito 4-3-3 con Chala , il migliore, ancora fuori ruolo....


----------



## vannu994 (27 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> COntro la Roma:
> 
> Reina
> Musacchio Caldara Romagnoli Laxalt
> ...


 spero tu scherzi ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Nils (27 Agosto 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> spero tu scherzi ahahahahahahaha



Si!... forse


----------



## vannu994 (27 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Perdere contro la Roma sarebbe l'ennesimo record negativo di Gattuso (non accade dal 2008-09 di perdere due partite di fila).
> 
> E quel Milan aveva comunque Inzaghi, Kaka, Maldini, Nesta, Ambrosini, Seedorf...Più Ancelotti in panchina.
> 
> ...



Mmm, lo scorso anno abbiamo perso contro Roma e Sampdoria, e se consideri il campionato e basta senza El, abbiamo perso anche il derby, quindi 3 di fila in campionato.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Agosto 2018)

Donnarumma
Calabria Caldara Romagnoli Laxlat
Kessie Bakayoko
Suso Calhanoglu Bonaventura
Higuain


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Calabria Caldara Romagnoli Laxlat
> Kessie Bakayoko
> Suso Calhanoglu Bonaventura
> Higuain



pure io giocherei cosi , forse Castillejo al posto di Jack.


----------



## Lambro (27 Agosto 2018)

Ho molta tensione per venerdì, la roma attuale è troppo per noi.
Ci vorrà una prestazione monstre imho, ma veramente monstre.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Agosto 2018)

se Castillejo potesse fare la mezzala 

Donna
Calabria Musacchio Romagnoli Laxalt
Castillejo Biglia Calha 
Suso Higuain Bona​


----------



## zlatan (27 Agosto 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> se Castillejo potesse fare la mezzala
> 
> Donna
> Calabria Musacchio Romagnoli Laxalt
> ...



E quando mai ci ha giocato mezz'ala? Non mi sembra assolutamente adatto e noi non possiamo prescindere da Kessie a centrocampo...


----------



## Zenos (27 Agosto 2018)

Donna
Calabria Caldara Roma Laxalt
Kessie Bakayoko
Suso Chalanoglu Castillejo
Higuain


----------



## zlatan (27 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Donna
> Calabria Caldara Roma Laxalt
> Kessie Bakayoko
> Suso Chalanoglu Castillejo
> Higuain



Cioè Jack il migliore di gran lunga sabato in panchina, a favore di uno che non sappiamo chi sia... Mah francamente questa ossessione che avete per far giocare sempre i nuovi, non la capisco, non la capivo l'anno scorso per Silva, e non la capisco quest'anno. Stessa cosa per Laxalt che avete accolto come grande acquiisto, ma nella realtà delle cose, è mediocre tanto quanto Rodriguez...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> E quando mai ci ha giocato mezz'ala? Non mi sembra assolutamente adatto e noi non possiamo prescindere da Kessie a centrocampo...



Forse non è in forma, ma non possiamo prescindere da uno che a Napoli è stato nullo? Nemmeno Calha non ha mai fatto la mezz'ala, anche Bonaventura non era una mezzala, ci può essere una prima volta anche per lui Castillejo.



zlatan ha scritto:


> Cioè Jack il migliore di gran lunga sabato in panchina, a favore di uno che non sappiamo chi sia... Mah francamente questa ossessione che avete per far giocare sempre i nuovi, non la capisco, non la capivo l'anno scorso per Silva, e non la capisco quest'anno. Stessa cosa per Laxalt che avete accolto come grande acquiisto, ma nella realtà delle cose, è mediocre tanto quanto Rodriguez...



La Juve i nuovi li inserisce pian piano, di solito è un nuovo arrivato a Gennaio che lo si butta dentro per dare una scossa, un cambiamento. Ma qui mettere un nuovo arrivato significa che la preparazione non è servita a niente.


----------



## Gunnar67 (27 Agosto 2018)

La Roma con il Toro ha rubato, ha venduto anche Strootman e stasera se la vedrà con l'Atalanta (quindi due giorni in meno di riposo). A noi torna Chala. Non la vedo così disastrosa, a patto che non giochino Musacchio e Biglia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Agosto 2018)

Per me possiamo pure vincere, ma le sensazioni in se che da questa squadra non cambieranno per nulla. Sarà il remake dell'anno scorso, tutti ad aspettare la sconfitta decisiva per cacciare l'allenatore, ma puntualmente arriva il pareggino e la vittoria salva faccia, fino a che sarà troppo tardi per rimettere in piedi la baracca


----------



## Gunnar67 (27 Agosto 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per me possiamo pure vincere, ma le sensazioni in se che da questa squadra non cambieranno per nulla. Sarà il remake dell'anno scorso, tutti ad aspettare la sconfitta decisiva per cacciare l'allenatore, ma puntualmente arriva il pareggino e la vittoria salva faccia, fino a che sarà troppo tardi per rimettere in piedi la baracca



Questa squadra è formata da 10 mediocri + Higuain. Lo sapevamo già. Per come si erano messe le cose tra giugno e luglio è già stato un miracolo avere Higuain.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Agosto 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Questa squadra è formata da 10 mediocri + Higuain. Lo sapevamo già.




Per me abbiamo un 5/11 di buon livello: Hakan, Higuain, Romagnoli, laxalt, caldara

Altri 4/5 che hanno alti e bassi: i vari suso, bonaventura, cutrone calabria kessie

Poi i vari cessi: rodriguez, biglia bertolacci ecc..

Sono convinto che un allenatore di livello riuscirebbe a creare qualcosa di buono con questa rosa. Gattuso non è adatto per allenare questa squadra


----------



## Davidoff (27 Agosto 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per me possiamo pure vincere, ma le sensazioni in se che da questa squadra non cambieranno per nulla. Sarà il remake dell'anno scorso, tutti ad aspettare la sconfitta decisiva per cacciare l'allenatore, ma puntualmente arriva il pareggino e la vittoria salva faccia, fino a che sarà troppo tardi per rimettere in piedi la baracca



Stessa impressione mia. Considerando che non lo caccerebbero mai prima di gennaio a meno di risultati imbarazzanti, bisognerebbe trovare il giusto equilibrio per fare in modo che lo sostituiscano ma al tempo stesso che faccia abbastanza punti da poter arrivare al quarto posto nel girone di ritorno. Per arrivare quarti servono tipo 75 punti, ne facessimo tipo 25 nel girone d'andata penso lo caccerebbero perché verosimilmente saremmo a -10 dalla quarta, ergo da gennaio in poi dovremmo fare 16 vittorie, 2 pari e una sconfitta per fare i 50 che ci servirebbero. In pratica dovremmo diventare la Juventus lol

Se fossero mooolto lungimiranti e intelligenti lo sostituirebbero al massimo a ottobre-novembre e la stagione sarebbe salvabile più facilmente. Tutto questo a patto di arrivare a Conte, se prendessimo un altro mediocre cambierebbe poco purtroppo.


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2018)

La Rometta è tutt'altro che trascendentale. Ma saremo in grado di approfittare Delle loro lacune?


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Agosto 2018)

*Le probabili formazioni di Milan-Roma secondo la GdS:*


----------



## Boomer (28 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazze di Milan-Roma secondo la GdS:*



Questo centrocampo è veramente da rifondare. Speriamo giochi Laxalt al posto di Banderas.


----------



## David Drills (28 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan-Roma secondo la GdS:*


Fuori Biglia per uno qualunque tra Bakayoko e Bertolacci e giochiamo con il 4231 che un po' tutti noi allenatori da divano stiamo desiderando


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan-Roma secondo la GdS:*



Caldara neanche questa gioca?


----------



## Aron (28 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan-Roma secondo la GdS:*



taaac

Come previsto stessa formazione vista contro il Napoli, con il solo inserimento di Calhanoglu.


----------



## Aron (28 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Rometta è tutt'altro che trascendentale. Ma saremo in grado di approfittare Delle loro lacune?



Non oso immaginare cosa può venire fuori dal duello dei loro esterni con i nostri terzini


----------



## Aron (28 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan-Roma secondo la GdS:*




Mi piacerebbe vedere una formazione come questa:

Donnarumma
Calabria Romagnoli Caldara Laxalt
Suso Kessie/Bakayoko Calhanoglu Bonaventura
Higuain Cutrone

Avremmo Calhanoglu nelle vesti di trequartista arretrato, Bakayoko nel suo ruolo, Bonaventura e Suso in posizioni che hanno fatto spesso in passato (anche se Suso è un po' sacrificato), e Higuain avrebbe un partner d'attacco decente (anche se per l'ennesima volta sarebbe un attacco composto da due prime punte).


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan-Roma secondo la GdS:*



Non mi piace solo una cosa di questa formazione, indovinate qual'è...


----------



## Zenos (28 Agosto 2018)

Insiste con Rodriguez, è proprio un asino.


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan-Roma secondo la GdS:*



.


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Insiste con Rodriguez, è proprio un asino.



Manco lasciasse in panchina Marcelo...............


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2018)

Probabile formazione secondo Sky 

Donnarumma; Abate, Caldara, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Higuain, Calhanoglu.


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2018)

*Probabile formazione secondo Sky 

Donnarumma; Abate, Caldara, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Higuain, Calhanoglu.*


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabile formazione secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma; Abate, Caldara, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Higuain, Calhanoglu.



Mamma mia, Abate.


----------



## Zani (28 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabile formazione secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma; Abate, Caldara, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Higuain, Calhanoglu.



Ma Calabria che strana malattia ha che non può giocare nemmeno una volta a settimana? Conti ti prego torna


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (28 Agosto 2018)

Abate?

Boh vabbè io alzo le mani.


----------



## cris (28 Agosto 2018)

Va be, ok, l’abbiamo perso ragazzi. Abate? Rodriguez?


----------



## Goro (28 Agosto 2018)

Siamo pieni di terzini ma purtroppo messi tutti insieme non ne fanno una di garanzia... inutile prendersela per Abate


----------



## Pamparulez2 (28 Agosto 2018)

Fondamentale fare punti con la Roma, la sconfitta seguita da sosta nazionali darebbe il via a giorni interi di processi.
Come temuto arrivare a questa partita con 0 punti ci porta già ad un bivio... vincere e rinascere, perdere e lasciarsi andare a processi mediatici.

Tocca a Rino e alla società creare il giusto clima per tenere la squadra in una tensione positiva.
La Roma è battibile, ma dobbiamo crescere a livello mentale... alla prima difficoltà crolliamo...


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Agosto 2018)

Ovviamente rimarremo in partita finché la Roma non andrà in vantaggio,poi ti saluto.


----------



## Aron (28 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma; Abate, Caldara, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Higuain, Calhanoglu.*



Giustamente se si toglie uno scarso come Borini bisogna mettere un altro scarso come Abate.

Gattuso's logic


----------



## Aron (28 Agosto 2018)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ovviamente rimarremo in partita finché la Roma non andrà in vantaggio,poi ti saluto.



Anche se andassimo noi in vantaggio, sappiamo bene che non si può mai essere leggermente tranquilli. La partita contro il Napoli l'ha dimostrato fin troppo bene.


----------



## zlatan (28 Agosto 2018)

Incredible Calabria ha 20 anni e sembra un vecchio di 80 anni ha bisogno di di 10 giorni x recuperare...


----------



## zlatan (28 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe vedere una formazione come questa:
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria Romagnoli Caldara Laxalt
> ...



A 2 punte nn giocheremo mai ragazzi dall'inizio, xché nn avremmo nessuno in panchina da far entrare nel caso le cose vadano male...


----------



## impero rossonero (29 Agosto 2018)

proverei laxalt dall'inizio al posto di rodriguez e a partita in corso castillejo


----------



## impero rossonero (29 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Anche se andassimo noi in vantaggio, sappiamo bene che non si può mai essere leggermente tranquilli. La partita contro il Napoli l'ha dimostrato fin troppo bene.



infatti, si sta con la paura sempre... non si puo' andare avanti cosi'...non e' piu' una gioia vedere il milan ( e questo da parecchio)
ma si sta sempre in ansia ...


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Agosto 2018)

*SKY: alla Roma mancheranno Florenzi e Perotti per problemi fisici*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Agosto 2018)

*Sky: Abate provato anche oggi in allenamento.*


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Agosto 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sky: Abate provato anche oggi in allenamento.*



Tutti ma non lui...


----------



## Boomer (29 Agosto 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sky: Abate provato anche oggi in allenamento.*



Incubo. Lui e Banderas sulle fasce mamma mia


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2018)

*Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Roma secondo Mediaset*


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Roma secondo Mediaset*



.


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Agosto 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sky: Abate provato anche oggi in allenamento.*



L'assurdo fatto terzino.


----------



## Aron (30 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Roma secondo Mediaset*




Il goal di Cristante non è neanche quotato


----------



## egidiopersempre (30 Agosto 2018)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> L'assurdo fatto terzino.



Non è un fenomeno, ma non esageriamo, dai. Come prospetto ovviamente preferisco Calabria a lui ... ma al momento attuale per me non è peggio.
Ovviamente se è fisicamente a posto e in forma.


----------



## egidiopersempre (30 Agosto 2018)

domani a MIlano è prevista pioggia pesante e anche durante la partita pioverà abbastanza intensamente. Meglio che le ballerine non giochino.


----------



## zlatan (30 Agosto 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> domani a MIlano è prevista pioggia pesante e anche durante la partita pioverà abbastanza intensamente. Meglio che le ballerine non giochino.



E occhio ad un altro rinvio, danno nubifragio all'ora della partita. Non ci voglio neanche pensare, anche perchè giocheremmo a Pasqua il recupero...


----------



## egidiopersempre (30 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> E occhio ad un altro rinvio, danno nubifragio all'ora della partita. Non ci voglio neanche pensare, anche perchè giocheremmo a Pasqua il recupero...



no, dai.. non a questo livello. Al limite si ritarda o si sospende per un po' se dovesse esserci un nubifragio ... ma non mi sembra che siamo su questi livelli... almeno la sera, a meno che le previsioni non cambino.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2018)

*Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky di Milan-Roma:*


----------



## koti (30 Agosto 2018)

Speriamo in qualche cappella di Olsen che mi pare davvero scarsissimo.


----------



## zlatan (30 Agosto 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> no, dai.. non a questo livello. Al limite si ritarda o si sospende per un po' se dovesse esserci un nubifragio ... ma non mi sembra che siamo su questi livelli... almeno la sera, a meno che le previsioni non cambino.



Sperem... un altro tinvio non lo reggerei, vorrebbe davvero dire un'altra stagione buttata....


----------



## zlatan (30 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazze secondo Sky di Milan-Roma:*



Io voglio sperare fino all'ultimo, che Abate sia il volere dei giornalisti non so per quale motivo, ma non quello di Gattuso. Piuttosto Borini se Calabria tanto per cambiare non ce la fa. Altrimenti a sto giro non la perdonerei a Gattuso...


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky di Milan-Roma:*



*Designato l'arbitro Guida.*


----------



## Aron (30 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky di Milan-Roma:*




ultim'ora: oltre ad Abate gioca anche Kalinic


----------



## alcyppa (30 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> ultim'ora: oltre ad Abate gioca anche Kalinic



Madonna mi hai fatto venire un colpo.

Ci ho messo un paio di secondi per razionalizzare il fatto che Kalinic l'abbiamo cacciato a calci in culo.


----------



## Willy Wonka (30 Agosto 2018)

Dobbiamo alzare l'asticella, speriamo si tocchino con mano dei progressi.


----------



## Nils (30 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo alzare l'asticella, speriamo si tocchino con mano dei progressi.



Qui c'è solo da toccarsi con mano i @@ sperare che ci vada bene...


----------



## Aron (30 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Madonna mi hai fatto venire un colpo.
> 
> Ci ho messo un paio di secondi per razionalizzare il fatto che Kalinic l'abbiamo cacciato a calci in culo.



certi amori fanno giri immensi


----------



## Goro (30 Agosto 2018)

Con Abate vicino bruciamo anche Caldara mi raccomando Rino... Poi si dirà che non è pronto e problema risolto


----------



## pazzomania (30 Agosto 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Con Abate vicino bruciamo anche Caldara mi raccomando Rino... Poi si dirà che non è pronto e problema risolto



Vedrete che gioca Calabria....


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2018)

*La formazione del Milan secondo Sky (come già riportato nel topic)

Donnarumma
Calabria
Romagnoli
Musacchio
Rodriguez
Kessie
Biglia
Bonaventura
Suso
Higuain
Calhanoglu
*


----------



## Mic (30 Agosto 2018)

Mi sembra chiara una cosa: Rino sta giocando in difesa (in tutti i sensi)


----------



## Aron (30 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Sky (come già riportato nel topic)
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...




Si sapeva. 
L'unico vero ballottaggio è Calabria-Abate.


----------



## Mika (30 Agosto 2018)

Niente Calha?


----------



## Mika (30 Agosto 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Niente Calha?



Edit: a no non era in grassetto e non l'avevo notato


----------



## 7vinte (30 Agosto 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Niente Calha?



C'è


----------



## danjr (30 Agosto 2018)

Altra imbarcata in arrivo


----------



## 7vinte (30 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Sky (come già riportato nel topic)
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



È di fatto un 4-2-31


----------



## Zenos (30 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Sky (come già riportato nel topic)
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Con Laxalt al posto di er monnezza sarebbe la formazione ideale.


----------



## dottor Totem (30 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Sky (come già riportato nel topic)
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



.


----------



## unbreakable (30 Agosto 2018)

Ma togliesse musacchio che con il villareal e stato ridicolizzato da dzeko


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (31 Agosto 2018)

Musacchio is the new Montolivo.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Sky (come già riportato nel topic)
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Formazione con cui sono assolutamente d'accordo: del resto l'unico upgrade dello scorso hanno è Higuain, infatti gioca.

Tutto perfetto.

PS: Alla fine gioca Calabria


----------



## impero rossonero (31 Agosto 2018)

caldara e laxalt imprescindibili al posto di musacchio e rodriguez ...


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

*Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Roma dalla Gazzetta*


----------



## Black (31 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Sky (come già riportato nel topic)
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



si torna all'antico, eccetto per l'infame con il numero 19, ma con un bomber vero. Spero che sia scansato il pericolo Abate


----------



## impero rossonero (31 Agosto 2018)

Vuole proprio essere cacciato...


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Roma dalla Gazzetta*



.


----------



## Casnop (31 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Roma dalla Gazzetta*


Formazione molto osee' della Roma, con Schick sulla trequarti destra, accanto a Pastore ed El Shaarawy, e dietro Dzeko. Di Francesco viene a Milano per prendersi i tre punti. La scelta di Gattuso per Rodriguez, più difensivo rispetto a Laxalt, ha una validità in funzione di maggior equilibrio. Con un assetto di questo tipo, un Castillejo o un Laxalt che, magari in corso di partita, puntano in velocità una delle estremità della linea difensiva della Roma, potrebbero essere mosse azzeccate: il 4231, come noto, ha una vulnerabilità nello spazio davanti ai terzini avversari, ove possono inserirsi velocemente le ali del 433, per il cross o il blitz in area, in uno contro uno con il difensore avversario. Lì potremmo colpire.


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Roma dalla Gazzetta*



Gattuso se continua a perdere lasciando fuori praticamente tutti gli acquisti (a parte Higuain) imho ha le ore contate


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Agosto 2018)

Inutile nascondersi, un +3 in questa partita è assolutamente fondamentale. Se vogliamo arrivare quarti, bisogna fare bene negli scontri diretti, e se un +3 a Napoli sarebbe stato un colpaccio, e la sconfitta ci può stare seppur maturata in modo bizzarro, a San Siro con la Roma si deve vincere. Rischiamo di creare già un solco tra noi e quelle avanti in lotta per lo stesso obiettivo.


----------



## koti (31 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Roma dalla Gazzetta*



Prevedo un pareggino insulso e tutti contenti.


----------



## Nils (31 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Gattuso se continua a perdere lasciando fuori praticamente tutti gli acquisti (a parte Higuain) imho ha le ore contate



non condivido il senso, perchè se invece continua a perdere schierando tutti i nuovi acquisti viene confernato a vita?

Higuain lo schiera, gli altri se non lo fà è perche lui che li ha sott'occhio si rende conto che al momento non sono in grado di fornire prestazioni superiori ai vecchi, magari di questo si potrebbe chiedere conto ai DS...

non è una difesa a Gattuso, di cui sono molto critico, dopo la prestazione a Napoli e le dichiarazioni post partita.


----------



## IlMusagete (31 Agosto 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Prevedo un pareggino insulso e tutti contenti.



è quello che temo anch'io.

Vorrei una squadra con personalità, un po' di pressing alto con la squadra comunque compatta, uscita dal basso ok ma deve essere effettuata guardando sempre avanti e prendendo campo e non tornando indietro come facciamo sempre, una squadra cattiva anche su palla inattiva ma soprattutto una squadra che sappia cosa fare negli ultimi 20-25 metri e coinvolga a dovere il nostro centravanti..chiedo troppo?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Agosto 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Prevedo un pareggino insulso e tutti contenti.



Secondo me state sottovalutando l'impatto che avrà Calhanoglu alla gara, che darà un contributo incredibile alla manovra offensiva, coinvolgendo molto di più Higuain. La Roma ha dimostrato contro l'Atalanta di avere una difesa ballerina, se manteniamo una squadra equilibrata, evitando di prendere goal su palle inattive (quella è la mia paura perchè siamo abbastanza bassini, soprattutto dietro), possiamo fargli molto male.

Manolas non ci ha capito nulla contro Zapata, figuriamoci con Gonzalo.

Io comunque avrei fatto giocare Caldara. Dietro siamo veramente troppo bassi, e loro hanno tantissimi centrimetri. Donnarumma dovrà fare gli straordinari in uscita e non dovrà sbagliare nulla, altrimenti la vedo male.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Roma dalla Gazzetta*



.


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> non condivido il senso, perchè se invece continua a perdere schierando tutti i nuovi acquisti viene confernato a vita?
> 
> Higuain lo schiera, gli altri se non lo fà è perche lui che li ha sott'occhio si rende conto che al momento non sono in grado di fornire prestazioni superiori ai vecchi, magari di questo si potrebbe chiedere conto ai DS...
> 
> non è una difesa a Gattuso, di cui sono molto critico, dopo la prestazione a Napoli e le dichiarazioni post partita.




I nuovi giocatori sono gli unici che ti possono dare una piccola svolta. Tutti gli altri sai già cosa fanno.

Poi comunque un conto è _"ho una squadra certamente da quarto posto, e i nuovi acquisti potrebbero minare questa certezza"_, un altro _"ho una squadra da sesto posto, e i nuovi acquisti possono solo migliorare la classifica, ma decido ugualmente di lasciarli in panchina"._


----------



## pazzomania (31 Agosto 2018)

Spero non la rinviino per maltempo, ci manca solo che arrivo fino a Milano e poi non si gioca.


----------



## impero rossonero (31 Agosto 2018)

perdiamo di sicuro...gia' me lo vedo dzeko che si mette a ridere... e l'egiziano ci segnera' sicuramente


----------



## zlatan (31 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Spero non la rinviino per maltempo, ci manca solo che arrivo fino a Milano e poi non si gioca.



Tocchiamo ferro. Qui a pochi km da Milano dalle 8 alle 10 c'è stato un nubifragio, lo stesso che è previsto all'ora della partita. Bisogna solo vedere se fanno come Collina a Perugia altrimenti sarà dura...


----------



## Nils (31 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> I nuovi giocatori sono gli unici che ti possono dare una piccola svolta. Tutti gli altri sai già cosa fanno.
> 
> Poi comunque un conto è _"ho una squadra certamente da quarto posto, e i nuovi acquisti potrebbero minare questa certezza"_, un altro _"ho una squadra da sesto posto, e i nuovi acquisti possono solo migliorare la classifica, ma decido ugualmente di lasciarli in panchina"._



Sono appena arrivati, non è che li ha testati tutta l'estate, capirei se la cosa anasse avanti anche dopo la sosta.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Roma dalla Gazzetta*



.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Roma dalla Gazzetta*



10/11 della squadra mediocre arrivata 6 lo scorso anno.. d'altronde "mercato ottimo fatti di grandi rincalzi".. e quando fai mercato per prendere i titolari?


----------



## zlatan (31 Agosto 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 10/11 della squadra mediocre arrivata 6 lo scorso anno.. d'altronde "mercato ottimo fatti di grandi rincalzi".. e quando fai mercato per prendere i titolari?



Quell'uno cambiato però è fondamentale. Se L'anno scorso avessimo avuto un bomber da 20 gol, avremmo potuto giocarcela. In più alcuni giocatori hanno un anno di ambientamento in più sulle spalle. Fidati non siamo così scarsi....


----------



## danjr (31 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Spero non la rinviino per maltempo, ci manca solo che arrivo fino a Milano e poi non si gioca.



Sarebbe l’unico modo per non perdere


----------



## impero rossonero (31 Agosto 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Sarebbe l’unico modo per non perdere



e sarebbe un peccato... in questo caso sarebbe rimandata la sostituzione...


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> e sarebbe un peccato... in questo caso sarebbe rimandata la sostituzione...



Un esempio di milanisti veri


----------



## zlatan (31 Agosto 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> e sarebbe un peccato... in questo caso sarebbe rimandata la sostituzione...



Ma davvero pensate che anche una sconfitta per 3-0 basterebbe a fare caccicare Gattuso? No quindi tornate a tifare e nn a gufare...


----------



## pazzomania (31 Agosto 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Sarebbe l’unico modo per non perdere



Già preso le misure per la cassa da morto?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Roma dalla Gazzetta*



Mah, mi sa proprio che il mercato non ha avuto l'approvazione di Gattuso che aveva un'altra idea con Mirabelli.


----------



## Nils (31 Agosto 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 10/11 della squadra mediocre arrivata 6 lo scorso anno.. d'altronde "mercato ottimo fatti di grandi rincalzi".. e quando fai mercato per prendere i titolari?



Però io ogni tanto leggevo il forum anche l'anno scorso, mi pare che tanti scrivessero della necessità di prendere un bomber da 20 gol,
noi abbiamo preso il migliore in serie A, non ci farà raggiungere il livello di Napoli e Juve, ma un paio di gradini sarebbe lecito pensare di poterli risalire,
del resto pensiamo a Lazio, Roma o Inter senza Immobile, Dzeko e Icardi, si ridimensionerebbero parecchio.


----------



## impero rossonero (31 Agosto 2018)

atalanta , fiorentina , torino e .... sassuolo ci sono davanti...


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> atalanta , fiorentina , torino e .... sassuolo ci sono davanti...



Ce la lottiano con il Frosinone. Ma per favore


----------



## impero rossonero (31 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ce la lottiano con il Frosinone. Ma per favore



purtroppo vedrai ... basta aspettare di incontrarle...


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 10/11 della squadra mediocre arrivata 6 lo scorso anno.. d'altronde "mercato ottimo fatti di grandi rincalzi".. e quando fai mercato per prendere i titolari?



Purtroppo si sapeva che il mercato dello scorso anno avrebbe avuto delle conseguenze.

Per un breve periodo era sembrato che Elliott volesse/potesse prendere uno o due big in più oltre a Higuain, rimediando per buona parte agli errori della scorsa stagione. 

Però così non è stato, e quindi come da programma di qualche mese fa, ci tocca continuare coi vari Biglia, Rodriguez, Musacchio, Calhanoglu ecc.


----------



## davidelynch (31 Agosto 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> atalanta , fiorentina , torino e .... sassuolo ci sono davanti...



Che ansia ragazzi, se state messi così al 31 di agosto non voglio pensare alle crisi isteriche che avrete questo inverno.


----------



## impero rossonero (31 Agosto 2018)

per quanto riguarda il frosinone ... tempo fa e' venuto a milano gia' retrocesso e stava vincendo a san siro 3 a 1 ... allenatore brocchi ... che vedo molto simile al nostro attuale...


----------



## Rivera10 (31 Agosto 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> purtroppo vedrai ... basta aspettare di incontrarle...



Nel frattempo,visto che ne sei tanto sicuro, perche' non ti giochi un mucchio di soldi sul fatto che tutte queste squadre ci finiscano davanti in campionato?


----------



## impero rossonero (31 Agosto 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo,visto che ne sei tanto sicuro, perche' non ti giochi un mucchio di soldi sul fatto che tutte squadre ci finiscano davanti in campionato?



mi hai dato un idea... stasera so gia' su cosa puntare ...


----------



## Rivera10 (31 Agosto 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> mi hai dato un idea... stasera so gia' su cosa puntare ...



Ma va Impero, non l'avrei mai detto che puntassi contro il Milan


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> mi hai dato un idea... stasera so gia' su cosa puntare ...



Quanto sei alto? Quanto pesi? No sai conosco uno che lavora alle Pompe Funebri, prenoto la tua cassa. Ma un po di ottimismo cavolo


----------



## impero rossonero (31 Agosto 2018)

pensa , quando ho fatto la prima comunione allo stesso ristorante combinazione c'era proprio rivera .. che fece un autografo a me e a mio cugino...
altro milan altri giocatori altro allenatore ...


----------



## impero rossonero (31 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Quanto sei alto? Quanto pesi? No sai conosco uno che lavora alle Pompe Funebri, prenoto la tua cassa. Ma un po di ottimismo cavolo



non si tratta di essere ottimisti o pessimisti... basta guardare le partite ... e il resto e' una conseguenza... pensi che mi diverta a scrivere queste cose ..? sono solo molto deluso, arrabbiato e ...


----------



## Rivera10 (31 Agosto 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> pensa , quando ho fatto la prima comunione allo stesso ristorante combinazione c'era proprio rivera .. che fece un autografo a me e a mio cugino...
> altro milan altri giocatori altro allenatore ...



Certo,se fai riferimento ai primi anni 80, Cuoghi,Chiodi e Giacomini fossero il massimo dell'orgasmo possibile dal vivo


----------



## impero rossonero (31 Agosto 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Certo,se fai riferimento ai primi anni 80 Cuoghi,Chiodi e Giagnoni fossero il massimo dell'orgasmo possibile dal vivo



purtroppo erano gli anni sessanta ....e l'anno dopo abbiamo vinto la coppa dei campioni contro l'ajax ...


----------



## Rivera10 (31 Agosto 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> purtroppo erano gli anni sessanta ....e l'anno dopo abbiamo vinto la coppa dei campioni contro l'ajax ...



Bene, e' un po' come dire che dobbiamo mandare a donne di facili costumi questa squadra perche' in campo non ci sono Baresi,Maldini,Donadoni,Rijkaard e Van Basten e in panchina non c'e' Sacchi.


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Roma dalla Gazzetta*



.


----------



## Miro (31 Agosto 2018)

Secondo me perderemo, e per lo stesso motivo di Napoli: la Roma è più rodata, più forte e più squadra di noi. Spero almeno di vedere un cambiamento di mentalità e di gioco.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Roma dalla Gazzetta*



.


----------



## Nevergiveup (31 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Roma dalla Gazzetta*



Speriamo Musacchio sia in serata di grazia...non ha sicuramente buoni ricordi dell'ultima volta che ha incotrato Dzeko. Non ci ha capito niente per 90 minuti. Caldara sarebbe forse più efficace in marcatura sul bosniaco ma evidentemente non è ancora pronto.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (31 Agosto 2018)

Non gioca Laxalt perchè RR serve come torre nei calci piazzati; quelli hanno Dzeko, Shick, Fazio, Manolas, De Rossi...
Non gioca Castillejo perchè per ora se Suso, Calha e Bona stanno bene ha poco senso azzardare il 7, che probabilmente può subentrare nel secondo tempo.

Non concordo con chi dice che questo 11 meno Higuain è squadra da 6 posto.
Era da molto peggio, con Montella, quasi da retrocessione.
E pure molto meglio, avendo tenuto un'andatura da 3° posto per un certo periodo, con Gattuso.
E' ovvio che Rino punti ad avere una squadra pure migliore di quella, pur con gli stessi giocatori, con l'aggiunta di Gonzalo.
Ed è anche la speranza di tutti.
Per me sarà una gran partita!


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Roma dalla Gazzetta*



Io stasera voglio una prestazione da leoni da parte della squadra. Basta con sta paura e sto tiki taka tra i difensori. Usciamo le belotas e aggrediamo il possesso palla della roma come ha fatto l'atalanta. 
Bisogna vincere, mi sono rotto le palle di perdere e legnate sui denti.


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2018)

Miro ha scritto:


> Secondo me perderemo, e per lo stesso motivo di Napoli: la Roma è più rodata, più forte e più squadra di noi. Spero almeno di vedere un cambiamento di mentalità e di gioco.



Aldilà del risultato, mi aspetto di non rivedere le brutte cose che ci hanno fatto perdere a Napoli, ossia un possesso palla inutile e stucchevole, ci sono momenti della gara che i calciatori devono capire, momenti in cui si può palleggiare, momenti in cui si deve giocare palla lunga e pedalare. 

Poi si può anche perdere uno a zero per un colpo di genio di qualche avversario, per un calcio piazzato. Ma non voglio più rivedere una squadra che perde perchè regala gol per la troppa sufficenza.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

*La formazione della Roma secondo Sky. Sarà 433
Olsen Manolas, Fazio, Marcano; Karsdorp, De Rossi, Nzonzi, Kolarov; Schick, Dzeko, Pastore.*


----------



## Naruto98 (31 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione della Roma secondo Sky. Sarà 433
> Olsen Manolas, Fazio, Marcano; Karsdorp, De Rossi, Nzonzi, Kolarov; Schick, Dzeko, Pastore.*



Admin è un 3-4-3 non un 4-3-3. Comunque sugli 11 dalla difesa in su sono superiori a noi, difesa a mio parere non perfetta quella della roma. Speriamo di approfittarne. Certo è che se Gattuso continua a isolare Higuain la davanti, stasera con la difesa a 3 non gli fanno vedere palla a gonzalo.


----------



## Tell93 (31 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione della Roma secondo Sky. Sarà 433
> Olsen Manolas, Fazio, Marcano; Karsdorp, De Rossi, Nzonzi, Kolarov; Schick, Dzeko, Pastore.*



Manolas Fazio Marcano Nzonzi Shick Dzeko.... tutti giganti. Ci massacreranno sulle palle inattive, abbiamo tutti piccoletti...


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Manolas Fazio Marcano Nzonzi Shick Dzeko.... tutti giganti. Ci massacreranno sulle palle inattive, abbiamo tutti piccoletti...



I piccoletti puoi anche averli, a patto che siano molto forti. 
Ma i nostri non lo sono


----------



## Tell93 (31 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> I piccoletti puoi anche averli, a patto che siano molto forti.
> Ma i nostri non lo sono



Ma ce troppo dislivello fisico... davvero escluso Romagnoli abbiamo tutti giocatori di massimo 1 metro e 80...


----------



## Boomer (31 Agosto 2018)

Olsen Marcano sono dei pipponi di rara natura. Il terzino sinistro pure è da valutare visto che non gioca una partita ufficiale da eoni. Fisicamente sono sicuramente superiori. Vedremo un po' cosa succederà.


----------



## rossonero71 (31 Agosto 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Ma ce troppo dislivello fisico... davvero escluso Romagnoli abbiamo tutti giocatori di massimo 1 metro e 80...



Tranquillo tell li ipnotizeremo con il nostro famoso giro palla fra portiere e difensori


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Ma ce troppo dislivello fisico... davvero escluso Romagnoli abbiamo tutti giocatori di massimo 1 metro e 80...



Una delle ragioni per cui inserire Bakayoko e Caldara sarebbe stato più opportuno. Giocano male? Le responsabilità vengono suddivise con la società. 

Confermando la formazione e il modulo dell'anno scorso, a parte Higuain, Gattuso si prende invece tutta la responsabilità.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Agosto 2018)

Ho paurissima delle palle da fermo. Un loro goal da palle inattive non è nemmeno quotato imho.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione della Roma secondo Sky. Sarà 433
> Olsen Manolas, Fazio, Marcano; Karsdorp, De Rossi, Nzonzi, Kolarov; Schick, Dzeko, Pastore.*



.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione della Roma secondo Sky. Sarà 433
> Olsen Manolas, Fazio, Marcano; Karsdorp, De Rossi, Nzonzi, Kolarov; Schick, Dzeko, Pastore.*



Sarebbe ancora ora di batterli in casa.


----------



## Casnop (31 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione della Roma secondo Sky. Sarà 433
> Olsen Manolas, Fazio, Marcano; Karsdorp, De Rossi, Nzonzi, Kolarov; Schick, Dzeko, Pastore.*


Di Francesco improvvisa, cambio di modulo difensivo, con passaggio alla difesa a tre, forse perchè non ha certezze su Karsdorp, al rientro dopo dieci mesi di inattività. Una scelta obbligata, causa l'indisponibilità di Florenzi. Potrebbe andare bene, ma questo potrebbe al contrario essere una vulnerabilità di cui il Milan potrebbe approfittare. Per il resto, superiorità tecnica e numerica a centrocampo dei giallorossi, molta fisicità per mettere pressione alle nostre fonti di gioco, e tagliare i viveri ad Higuain. Rino dovrebbe appoggiare molto su Calhanoglu, che ha prevalenza su Karsdorp, e potrebbe accendersi prima di impattare su Manolas. Meno fortuna, probabilmente, Suso rispetto a Kolarov, e nonostante un Marcano da testare in quella parte di campo. Partita difficile contro una squadra tecnicamente superiore, specie in attacco, e nonostante due giocatori, Schick e Pastore, non a loro agio sugli esterni. Buona difesa, e troviamo lo spunto giusto per far saltare il banco di Di Francesco.


----------



## enigmistic02 (31 Agosto 2018)

Non vedo l'ora di vedere come Biglia riuscirà a far giocare il Milan con un uomo in meno e la Roma con uno in più.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Agosto 2018)

Per me possiamo vincere tranquillamente, a meno di disastri tattici e cambi strani da parte di Gattuso. Sono fiducioso soprattutto per il ritorno di Hakan.


----------



## Moffus98 (31 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione della Roma secondo Sky. Sarà 433
> Olsen Manolas, Fazio, Marcano; Karsdorp, De Rossi, Nzonzi, Kolarov; Schick, Dzeko, Pastore.*



In realtà è un 3-4-3. Di Francesco ha capito qual'è il nostro punto debole, ovvero il centrocampo, e giustamente mette 4 centrocampisti, con Karsdorp e Kolarov che spingono un pò di più. Se giochiamo male a centrocampo, ne prendiamo 4.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

*Ufficiali

**MILAN (4-3-3) Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Biglia, Bonaventura, Kessie; Calhanoglu, Higuain, Suso.*
*
ROMA (3-4-3) Olsen; Manolas, Fazio, Marcano; Karsdorp, De Rossi, N’Zonzi, Kolarov; Schick, Dzeko, Pastore.*


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> In realtà è un 3-4-3. Di Francesco ha capito qual'è il nostro punto debole, ovvero il centrocampo, e giustamente mette 4 centrocampisti, con Karsdorp e Kolarov che spingono un pò di più. Se giochiamo male a centrocampo, ne prendiamo 4.



Si ma non mi pare nemmeno sta grande idea lasciare 1 vs 1 Higuain-Suso-Calhanoglu con Manolas Fazio e Marcano. Se riescono a superare il centrocampo vanno in porta. Altrimenti stanno giocando praticamente a 5 dietro e non mi pare sto gran vantaggio.


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> **MILAN (4-3-3) Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Biglia, Bonaventura, Kessie; Calhanoglu, Higuain, Suso.*
> *
> ROMA (3-4-3) Olsen; Manolas, Fazio, Marcano; Karsdorp, De Rossi, N’Zonzi, Kolarov; Schick, Dzeko, Pastore.*



Karsdorp non gioca una partita ufficiale da quasi un anno, speriamo Calhanoglu possa mangiargli in testa. Ma conoscendo la nostra sfiga, questo stasera segna pure


----------



## __king george__ (31 Agosto 2018)

piena fiducia ai nuovi anche oggi vedo...

secondo me se non fa presto a fare un gol tra poche settimane rivedremo anche cutrone al posto del pipita...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe ancora ora di batterli in casa.



.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> **MILAN (4-3-3) Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Biglia, Bonaventura, Kessie; Calhanoglu, Higuain, Suso.*
> *
> ROMA (3-4-3) Olsen; Manolas, Fazio, Marcano; Karsdorp, De Rossi, N’Zonzi, Kolarov; Schick, Dzeko, Pastore.*



.


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> **MILAN (4-3-3) Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Biglia, Bonaventura, Kessie; Calhanoglu, Higuain, Suso.*
> *
> ROMA (3-4-3) Olsen; Manolas, Fazio, Marcano; Karsdorp, De Rossi, N’Zonzi, Kolarov; Schick, Dzeko, Pastore.*



Calha contro Marcano e Karsdorp, benissimo. Higuain deve far vedere i sorci verdi a manolas, che era in crisi con Zapata


----------



## elpacoderoma (31 Agosto 2018)

Stasera la ROMA ci batterà, con 3 centrali e due mediani. 
Poi vengo a prendere tutti che dicevano: eh ma noi siamo il Milan, gnegnegne, non possiamo giocare con la difesa a 3 gnegnegne, e 2 mediani gnegnegne.
Vi vengo a prendere tutti giuro.
Uno a uno.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (31 Agosto 2018)

Forza Milan, spacchiamoli!


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2018)

Ci sono Galliani e Zapata insieme, si stavano abbracciando. Che coppia!

Marocchi critica Gattuso su Caldara:"Caldara per me è molto bravo. Gattuso dice che sta imparando, ma a scuola i compiti in classe si fanno anche mentre si impara, non alla fine. E poi si impara giocando"


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> **MILAN (4-3-3) Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Biglia, Bonaventura, Kessie; Calhanoglu, Higuain, Suso.*
> *
> ROMA (3-4-3) Olsen; Manolas, Fazio, Marcano; Karsdorp, De Rossi, N’Zonzi, Kolarov; Schick, Dzeko, Pastore.*



.


----------



## Mic (31 Agosto 2018)

una delle ultime partite con Gattuso in panca. Non avrei mai voluto criticare un idolo come lui ma questa formazione non ha coraggio.


----------



## Zenos (31 Agosto 2018)

Allo stadio si respira aria da grandi serate... speriamo bene


----------



## elpacoderoma (31 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ci sono Galliani e Zapata insieme, si stavano abbracciando. Che coppia!
> 
> Marocchi critica Gattuso su Caldara:"Caldara per me è molto bravo. Gattuso dice che sta imparando, ma a scuola i compiti in classe si fanno anche mentre si impara, non alla fine. E poi si impara giocando"



Azz, che botta.


----------



## __king george__ (31 Agosto 2018)

buona partita a tutti!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2018)

Non esiste altro risultato che non sia la VITTORIA


----------



## David Drills (31 Agosto 2018)

Un gol di El Shaarawy (che ci servirebbe come il pane) a quanto è dato?


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Agosto 2018)

Telecronaca Suma/Pellegatti!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (31 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ci sono Galliani e Zapata insieme, si stavano abbracciando. Che coppia!
> 
> Marocchi critica Gattuso su Caldara:"Caldara per me è molto bravo. Gattuso dice che sta imparando, ma a scuola i compiti in classe si fanno anche mentre si impara, non alla fine. E poi si impara giocando"



Ahahah da che pulpito, se la Juve è l'esempio di introdurre i nuovi pian piano, che solo dopo mesi magari diventano titolari.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Ancora con sti stupidi passaggetti dentro l'area...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2018)

Pallone illuminante di chala per la higuana


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (31 Agosto 2018)

Roma gialla con calzettoni rossi, è la prima volta che vedo sta divisa 

Le divise stravaganti non pagano mai segnatevelo.


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora con sti stupidi passaggetti dentro l'area...



Ma infatti, siamo ancora lì! Non siamo adatti per questo gioco. Hanno già messo Pastore su Biglia: se penso che dobbiamo smazzarcela con gli altri, aiuto!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Roma gialla con calzettoni rossi, è la prima volta che vedo sta divisa
> 
> Le divise stravaganti non pagano mai segnatevelo.



Ci risentiamo a fine partita


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Agosto 2018)

Suso è una testa di ciufolo...due volte la stessa giocata ed entrambe le volte murato.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2018)

Chala accende la luce.... Ed è l unico


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Agosto 2018)

Punizione per il Milan. Pellegatti:"Rimangono dietro solo i giocatori veloci, Calabria e *Ricardo Rodriguez*".


----------



## __king george__ (31 Agosto 2018)

punizione buttata


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Agosto 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Chala accende la luce.... Ed è l unico



Hakan è un grande  Sprecatissimo in quella posizione


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Bravissimo Calha


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Agosto 2018)

Ma Calhanoglu? Sta rubando gli occhi stasera!


----------



## leviatano (31 Agosto 2018)

senza Calha, sta squadra perde il 70 % di qualità. è l'unico che illumina.


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Agosto 2018)

Ma solo io vedo che il turco spesso e volentieri si accentra?


----------



## leviatano (31 Agosto 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ma solo io vedo che il turco spesso e volentieri si accentra?



no pure io, è il suo ruolo naturale per me quello, trequartista.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Bravo Pipita, peccato!


----------



## Pampu7 (31 Agosto 2018)

peccato non avere due esterni come si deve per fare il 4-2-3-1 e lasciare libero il turco dietro ad higuain


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Agosto 2018)

Come sta giocando Chala....


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (31 Agosto 2018)

Dai ragazzi!

Per ora padroni del campo...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Agosto 2018)

Stiamo giocando bene


----------



## kYMERA (31 Agosto 2018)

Stiamo giocando alla grande.


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Agosto 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> no pure io, è il suo ruolo naturale per me quello, trequartista.



Ne sono convinto anche io.


----------



## 6Baresi (31 Agosto 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi!
> 
> Per ora padroni del campo...



Infatti...i ragazzi stanno giocando bene divertendosi.


----------



## Konrad (31 Agosto 2018)

mA COSA HA FISCHIATOOOOOOOOO


----------



## __king george__ (31 Agosto 2018)

per ora stiamo giocando bene


----------



## Pamparulez2 (31 Agosto 2018)

Per ora solo milan anche se dobbiamo affinare alcuni movimenti. Ma... jack no mi sembrava mano...


----------



## Konrad (31 Agosto 2018)

Ma cosa ha fischiato a Bonaventura? Ma fai giocare...che poi hai il VAR...schifoso


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Dietro qualche ****... dobbiamo farla sempre


----------



## Pamparulez2 (31 Agosto 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ma cosa ha fischiato a Bonaventura? Ma fai giocare...che poi hai il VAR...schifoso


Pensato pure io


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2018)

Dai dai ho buone sensazioni, dobbiamo solo tenere mentalmente


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Agosto 2018)

Questo arbitro ci ha già fatto due fischiate contro in attacco senza senso.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (31 Agosto 2018)

kasdirp loro anello debole vanno puniti


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

E basta con sti passaggi a Donnarumma santo Dio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Agosto 2018)

Hakan è ovunque, così si spompa subito però


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Sempre le stesse identiche cose fa Suso


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Agosto 2018)

Si ok però quando segnamo?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2018)

Basta che Suso ne indovini UNA, Higuain è sempre pronto

Dai dai


----------



## ispanicojon7 (31 Agosto 2018)

roma lentissima e nulla , noi solo tanto fumo con zero concretezza.. serve segnare !!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2018)

Ma cosa fa Calabria la passa a Musacchio che ha appena chiuso?


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre le stesse identiche cose fa Suso



E le ha fatte un'altra volta. Sempre uguale.


----------



## __king george__ (31 Agosto 2018)

di fra con la mano fasciata ahhahahaha


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2018)

La Roma sta giocando sotto ritmo e noi non riusciamo ad approfittarne


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2018)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> E le ha fatte un'altra volta. Sempre uguale.



Non sa fare altro, non ci resta che sperare che il raddoppio non avvenga in tempo e che indovini la giocata


----------



## __king george__ (31 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> La Roma sta giocando sotto ritmo e noi non riusciamo ad approfittarne



è veramente scarsa sta roma...non pensavo sinceramente


----------



## Pampu7 (31 Agosto 2018)

alla prima occasione ci purgano


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è veramente scarsa sta roma...non pensavo sinceramente



Basta che alzino il ritmo per crearci seri problemi, soprattutto mettendo Under e Kluivert.


----------



## koti (31 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre le stesse identiche cose fa Suso



Giocatore da Torino.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (31 Agosto 2018)

Loro male male. Dobbiamo approfittarne prima di calare fisicamente


----------



## Konrad (31 Agosto 2018)

Totalmente Calha dipendenti...


----------



## Konrad (31 Agosto 2018)

Fino ad ora nel dubbio ci fischiano contro tutto


----------



## ispanicojon7 (31 Agosto 2018)

ma uno schema in attacco ,no ? io vedo tanta confusione , nel secondo tempo visto quanto stiamo correndo spero non calino fisicamente


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2018)

Ottima occasione per la Roma creata dal solito meraviglioso palleggio nella nostra area


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Agosto 2018)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> ma uno schema in attacco ,no ? io vedo tanta confusione , nel secondo tempo visto quanto stiamo correndo spero non calino fisicamente



L'unico "schema" è il tiki taka in difesa, per il resto mi sembra che stiano improvvisando.


----------



## Miro (31 Agosto 2018)

Stiamo giocando bene, ma mi sembra la classica partita in cui alla fine segnano loro per primi e noi non reagiamo più.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2018)

Mammamia che asino Kessie, che asino


----------



## __king george__ (31 Agosto 2018)

probabilmente anche la pioggia sta un po rovinando il match


----------



## SmokingBianco (31 Agosto 2018)

Ma tira al volo!! Provaci da li! Asinooo!


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

*Gooooooooooooooollllllll

Kessie!*


----------



## Konrad (31 Agosto 2018)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllll

kessieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Agosto 2018)

Sìììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììì


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2018)

Dajeeeee

Vedi Rodriguez? Se ti sovrapponi magari sei utile


----------



## 6Baresi (31 Agosto 2018)

Chiedete scusa a rodriguez!!!


----------



## LadyRoss (31 Agosto 2018)

Oggi Rodriguez si è guadagnato la pagnotta.....


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2018)

Gooooooooooooooollllllll


----------



## chicagousait (31 Agosto 2018)

Gol


----------



## 666psycho (31 Agosto 2018)

Goooool! Grandi!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Agosto 2018)

La Roma non sta praticamente giocando, un gol bisogna farlo eddai


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Agosto 2018)

finalmente questa si che un'azione studiata e ben fatta


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Agosto 2018)

Ah, ma allora Rodriguez può sganciarsi e si ricorda come si crossa?


----------



## Mika (31 Agosto 2018)

Il Tank l'ha messa


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Adesso però non rintaniamoci


----------



## Miro (31 Agosto 2018)

Miro ha scritto:


> Stiamo giocando bene, ma mi sembra la classica partita in cui alla fine segnano loro per primi e noi non reagiamo più.





Assist di Rodriguez! ecco perchè piove ininterrottamente da stamattina.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (31 Agosto 2018)

Stavo giusto scrivendo che stasera Rodriguez pareva essersi tolto i sassi dalle tasche


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Agosto 2018)

Finalmente gol! Ora il secondo che questi sono messi male male


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2018)

Higuana altra categoria


----------



## Pampu7 (31 Agosto 2018)

Strano, una volta che fa il terzino di spinta assist.Il calcio è semplice


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Abbastanza bene ma... dobbiamo essere più concreti


----------



## __king george__ (31 Agosto 2018)

fondamentale andare a riposo in vantaggio adesso forza!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2018)

Rodriguez col pepe al culo oggi


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2018)

Il CDA se la ride


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Agosto 2018)

Raga, da quanti anni non vedevamo un primo tempo così?
Sono contento, quasi commosso.


----------



## Konrad (31 Agosto 2018)

Dai ragazzi!!! Primo tempo discreto...Roma comunque tenuta all'angolo...adesso chiuderla però!!!
Mi esalta Singer se salta sulla sedia con trasporto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2018)

Bene più o meno tutti, Biglia potrebbe osare di più vista la pressione nulla di Pastore

Bonaventura pure così così ma è stato lui ad aprirla per Rodriguez

Ottimo pressing e fase difensiva


----------



## varvez (31 Agosto 2018)

Bravo Gattuso e bravi i ragazzi. Meglio non si poteva fare. Ora la stessa testa per il secondo tempo


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Agosto 2018)

Molto bene il primo tempo, la Roma tuttavia irriconoscibile. Stento a credere che sia merito nostro pure quello.


----------



## Mika (31 Agosto 2018)

Rispetto al San Paolo che siamo andati in vantaggio subendo il Napoli, oggi sembra che la partita la stiamo conducendo noi. Speriamo nel secondo tempo. Vorrei un altro gol ad inizio ripresa per chiuderla.


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2018)

Ragazzi non vedevo 45 minuti così da ANNI!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi!!! Primo tempo discreto...Roma comunque tenuta all'angolo...adesso chiuderla però!!!
> Mi esalta Singer se salta sulla sedia con trasporto



È in tribuna ?


----------



## Zenos (31 Agosto 2018)

Bellissimo allo stadio una festa


----------



## Pit96 (31 Agosto 2018)

Bene bene, abbiamo controllato il gioco creando qualche azione pericolosa e andando meritatamente in vantaggio. Bisogna continuare così!

Non bisogna schiacciarsi


----------



## rot-schwarz (31 Agosto 2018)

finalmente ho visto un milan come voglio che gioca..fino adesso rodruiguez ha giocato la migliore partita da quando e' al milan insieme a kessie, chala e calabria i migliori pero' davanti alla porta dobbiamo essere piu' incisivi


----------



## Schism75 (31 Agosto 2018)

Primo tempo decente, molta difficoltà nel creare gioco pericoloso (Higuain ha avuto ancora nessun tiro preparato), ma almeno vinciamo. Da notare i primi due cross quasi sul fondo di Rodriguez e 2 occasioni. 
Roma con disposizione tattica suicida.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2018)

Higuana a parte di giocatori appena comprati .... Manco l ombra


----------



## LadyRoss (31 Agosto 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> È in tribuna ?



Si


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Agosto 2018)

Molto soddisfatto oggi. Bene. Gli unici che hanno giocato così così sono Bonaventura e paradossalmente Higuain. Ma comunque sulla sufficienza. 
La cosa che mi preoccupa adesso è la tenuta fisica e soprattutto l'eventuale ingresso dei velocisti della roma.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (31 Agosto 2018)

Non esaltatevi troppo, visto la pochezza della roma che dorme , serve molta piu' concretezza !
Suso sempre le stesse cose e' una tortura , mono-skills e non corre senza palla


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2018)

Stiamp giocando benissimo tutti, un RR mai visto!! Partita preparata benissimo dal "provinciale"


----------



## Salina (31 Agosto 2018)

Gran bel primo tempo, ma non basta la roma si giochera il tutto per tutto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2018)

Bravi tutti, bel primo tempo. Anche a livello tattico preparata benissimo . 

Nulla da dire. 

Ps : ma RR ??


----------



## Milanista (31 Agosto 2018)

Un Signor primo tempo. Così deve giocare questa squadra, non avendo strappi in velocità bisogna farla girare e puntare sulle sovrapposizioni. Kessie bene, lo critico spesso, oggi finalmente fa quello che vorrei vedergli fare sempre, giocate semplici, scarico dietro e movimenti in profondità.


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2018)

Poche balle gran primo tempo. E chi scrive il contrario è in malafade


----------



## koti (31 Agosto 2018)

Buon primo tempo, ma ovviamente faremo la solita seconda parte di gara immonda e ci faremo recuperare.


----------



## Victorss (31 Agosto 2018)

Molto molto bene, bel primo tempo. Dobbiamo essere più veloci nello sviluppo sulla trequarti.
L' unico malino Bonaventura. Chalanoglu cambia la squadra, c è poco da fare.


----------



## Lambro (31 Agosto 2018)

Non sono esaltato ma cmq la prestazione è discretamente buona, complice una roma messa male , malissimo, in campo.
Ora vediamo se DiFra cambia qualcosa , come credo farà, dobbiamo tirare fuori una partita di sofferenza e contropiede, Suso out dentro Castillejo a quel punto.
Higuain è cmq un giocatore superiore per come va a prendere palla e con enorme sicurezza si gira e cerca il tiro.
Ottimo il suo apporto al centrocampo.
Cmq 1 tiro l'ha fatto, ma va decisamente innescato più spesso e più rapidamente.
Per ora miglior RR di sempre al Milan, buonissimo Calabria ma ripeto la Roma è messa male, ora credo che cambierà molto.


----------



## Eziomare (31 Agosto 2018)

Chala e Rodriguez ottimi, daje!


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Molto molto bene, bel primo tempo. Dobbiamo essere più veloci nello sviluppo sulla trequarti.
> L' unico malino Bonaventura. Chalanoglu cambia la squadra, c è poco da fare.



Bonaventura invece sta facendo una grande partita


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Non sono esaltato ma cmq la prestazione è discretamente buona, complice una roma messa male , malissimo, in campo.
> Ora vediamo se DiFra cambia qualcosa , come credo farà, dobbiamo tirare fuori una partita di sofferenza e contropiede, Suso out dentro Castillejo a quel punto.
> Higuain è cmq un giocatore superiore per come va a prendere palla e con enorme sicurezza si gira e cerca il tiro.
> Ottimo il suo apporto al centrocampo.
> ...



"Discretamente buona"?!?!? Stiamo giocando benissimo


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Agosto 2018)

Partita bruttissima, lenta e soporifera, buono solo il gol

Higuain troppo isolato


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Partita bruttissima, lenta e soporifera, buono solo il gol
> 
> Higuain troppo isolato



Che partita stau guardando???


----------



## LadyRoss (31 Agosto 2018)

Adesso arriva la parte difficile...no ai cali di concentrazione....
Ottimo sarebbe il raddoppio.....
Temo un assedio....


----------



## IlMusagete (31 Agosto 2018)

Che bel Milan!! è questo quello che voglio dalla squadra di Rino!!! Roma poco organizzata soprattutto nel pressing in alcune zone del campo, che ora cambierà presumibilmente modulo. Peccato per il terreno viscido che non rende alcune trame semplici, ma c'è ancora più spazio per colpirli ora..forza altri 45 minuti di questa intensità!
P.S. Biglia e Rodriguez veramente degli altri giocatori oggi, soprattutto l'argentino che è fondamentale per il nostro sviluppo del gioco!


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Agosto 2018)

bisogna mettere Castillejo al posto di Suso, oppure Laxalt giocando con il 4 4 2. La roma nel secondo tempo cresce sempre in rendimento, e metterà sicuramente Kluivert,Under ecc ecc.


----------



## Lambro (31 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> "Discretamente buona"?!?!? Stiamo giocando benissimo



Oh sarò ancora abituato troppo bene cosa devo dirti 
PEr me non abbiamo creato palle gol se non quella di Calabria, un tiro da fuori di Suso qualche cross pericoloso ma nulla di trascendentale, allora guardando la Juve che ti crea 5 palle gol chiare per tempo cosa dobbiam dire?
Cmq Forza dai , sarebbe oro colato un successo stasera.
Vediamo se la sindrome da secondo tempo in calando ci coglie pure stavolta


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Che partita stau guardando???



Ci mettiamo millenni prima di uscire dal nostro centrocampo solo dopo miliardi di passaggi, suso e calha continuano a mettere palle in mezzo senza mai servire nessuno, higuain mai servito, insomma...


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Agosto 2018)

Leggo troppo entusiasmo. Abbiamo giocato un buon primo tempo ma contro una squadra in confusione tattica e molto diversa dalla Roma che siamo abituati a vedere. Calma. Andiamo avanti così e attenzione su ogni palla. Dobbiamo fare il secondo assolutamente.


----------



## 666psycho (31 Agosto 2018)

Buona partita! E ci deve per forza essere qualcuno a dare demeriti alla roma piuttosto che meriti a noi.... tanto noi segnamo o vinciamo per caso.....


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bravi tutti, bel primo tempo. Anche a livello tattico preparata benissimo .
> 
> Nulla da dire.
> 
> Ps : ma RR ??



Mi sa che durante l'incontro a Casa Milan settimana scorsa Maldini gli ha fatto vedere come fare il terzino sinistro.


----------



## Sotiris (31 Agosto 2018)

Ottima lettura tattica di Rino finora. Continua così, c'è chi è e sarà sempre con te.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Ecco, adesso ci siamo rintanati.


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Agosto 2018)

Higuain è fuori di testa?!?


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2018)

dzeko ci ha graziato. 

higuain lo vedo molto nervoso, non lo servono e gli tocca tornare troppo indietro.


----------



## koti (31 Agosto 2018)

Donnarumma che sciagura.


----------



## Konrad (31 Agosto 2018)

Ma non fischia maiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2018)

Calhanoglu


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2018)

Bravissimo Dollarumma lì

Ma l'arbitro fa sul serio?


----------



## chicagousait (31 Agosto 2018)

Ma nn fischia mai?


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Agosto 2018)

Quanto odio gli angoli corti


----------



## Konrad (31 Agosto 2018)

Ma bastaaaaaaaa....giacchetta nera di melma....ecco come si indirizza una partita nell'epoca del VAR


----------



## koti (31 Agosto 2018)

Ma Suso è in campo?


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Agosto 2018)

Hanno chiamato il cugino sveglio di Rodriguez stasera?


----------



## chicagousait (31 Agosto 2018)

Che odio gli angoli corti


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Eccallà

1-1


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Era nell'aria.


----------



## Konrad (31 Agosto 2018)

Che rete del cactus che abbiamo preso


----------



## Pampu7 (31 Agosto 2018)

suso corpo estraneo


----------



## Miro (31 Agosto 2018)

Ma che tipo di superalcolici si è bevuto il guardalinee per fischiare certi fuorigioco?


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Ma come si fa a prendere gol da Fabio Fazio PD??


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2018)

Vabbe, complimenti per aver smesso di giocare


----------



## chicagousait (31 Agosto 2018)

Era nell'aria


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2018)

che coioni. 

1 tiro 1 gol.


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Agosto 2018)

Eccolo lì.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (31 Agosto 2018)

Che sfiga pero.....


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2018)

Te pareva! Pareggino inutile in vista con proclami del tipo "grande impresa di Gattuso" non è nemmeno quotato.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2018)

Ma vaffanc


----------



## Schism75 (31 Agosto 2018)

Tac. Quando la partita non hai la possibilità di gestirla con possesso e rotazione della palla, facendola addormentare, la situazione è questa.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Agosto 2018)

a fine partita ci sarà la classica "bisogna lavorare sulla mentalità"


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Attenzione, attenzione...


----------



## Konrad (31 Agosto 2018)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllll

HIGUAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2018)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

*Goooooooooooollllll

Higuainnnnnnnnnnnn*


----------



## Schism75 (31 Agosto 2018)

Bravo Bonaventura. Ha fatto quello che non aveva fatto sabato scorso.


----------



## sacchino (31 Agosto 2018)

Finita 2-1 per la Roma


cioè no 3-2 per la Roma


----------



## chicagousait (31 Agosto 2018)

Ma cazzus siiiiiiiiii
Higuain


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2018)

Sesto posto Is coming


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2018)

El pipita!!!!!!!!


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Agosto 2018)

Higuaiiiin


----------



## 666psycho (31 Agosto 2018)

Goool higuain!


----------



## kYMERA (31 Agosto 2018)

sui calci d'angolo tutti che trovano il tiro al volo della domenica, assurdo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2018)

Che giocatore FENOMENALE


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2018)

ho paura della VAR


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Agosto 2018)

Pii piii taaaaaaaaaaaa !!!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2018)

Higuana pipitaaaaaaaa


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Adesso sti cani lo annullano


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2018)

Senti Caressa ammutolito e poi fa "eh mmm tanto c'è il VAR"


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso sti cani lo annullano



Eccallà


----------



## Mika (31 Agosto 2018)

El pepitaaa!


----------



## hiei87 (31 Agosto 2018)

Te pareva. E' una maledizione...


----------



## Konrad (31 Agosto 2018)

Annullato....scandalosamente


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2018)

Var ?


----------



## chicagousait (31 Agosto 2018)

No vabbè annullato


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Agosto 2018)

Un piede!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2018)

Caressa proprio distrutto


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Agosto 2018)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2018)

Maledetti maledetti per un pollice .... Schifosi


----------



## 666psycho (31 Agosto 2018)

Ma nooo


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Purtroppo aveva un quarto di piede oltre.


----------



## koti (31 Agosto 2018)

E figuriamoci se vinciamo.


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2018)

Sta cacchio di var


----------



## Konrad (31 Agosto 2018)

Guida non vedeva l'ora di annullare comunque...


----------



## chicagousait (31 Agosto 2018)

Pretendo il gol di Higuain. Anche con l'unghia ma pretendo il suo gol vittoria stasera


----------



## Schism75 (31 Agosto 2018)

Forse è ora di fare un cambio.


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2018)

fuori suso dai, non ha fatto nulla. 

quando lo proviamo castillejo ?


----------



## elpacoderoma (31 Agosto 2018)

Che furto ragazzi, avevano chiaramente spiegato che La var poteva annullare un gol in fuorigioco solo se nettissimo.
Qua si tratta di millimetri.
Un furto.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

E segna, vaff...!


----------



## Konrad (31 Agosto 2018)

Io proverei Castillejio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2018)

Ma quando tirano? Cristo signore


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Occhio che questi facendo il compitino sono 1-1

Occhio...


----------



## chicagousait (31 Agosto 2018)

Suso dura sempre un tempo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Che furto ragazzi, avevano chiaramente spiegato che La var poteva annullare un gol in fuorigioco solo se nettissimo.
> Qua si tratta di millimetri.
> Un furto.



Sì ma contro di noi.. vale tutto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2018)

Siamo larghissimi, lo fa un cambio?


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2018)

Calabria è un danno.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (31 Agosto 2018)

suso fuori , ora


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2018)

Suso è in campo?? Fantasma


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Che palle sto Suso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2018)

Bel cesso sto Nzonzi, veramente qualcuno si è disperato qua dentro?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2018)

Se stasera non si vince è un delitto


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2018)

cmq ho idea che gattuso farà dei cambi per pareggiarla.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (31 Agosto 2018)

Comunque nella vita un minimo di fortuna ci vuoke... noi versmente 0


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2018)

Cosa sta aspettando Gattuso....?


----------



## Lambro (31 Agosto 2018)

Han fatto UN tiro un gol, veramente l'amarezza mi sta cogliendo.
Meriteremmo di vincere, pure il VAR ci maledice, ho come la sensazione che non giri nulla ,cmq abbiamo dei cambi davvero pietosi se proprio neanche uno sia degno di entrare in campo


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2018)

i nostri mi sembrano terribilmente sulle gambe.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (31 Agosto 2018)

Daje regà granne sto arbitro!


----------



## Schism75 (31 Agosto 2018)

Niente cambi...


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Entra Laxalt al posto di Bandiera


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2018)

Un giocatore maledetto ... Che sia uno che faccia e azzecchi un dribbling...mai


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2018)

E dai metti sto Castagnello al posto di quel fantasma


----------



## ispanicojon7 (31 Agosto 2018)

qualcuno mi spieghi questo cambio ?


----------



## Konrad (31 Agosto 2018)

Cristante da rosso...il VAR qui non dice nulla?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (31 Agosto 2018)

Stasera non ho nulla da rimproverare ai ragazzi. Mi spiace se non dovesse arrivare la vittoria... ce lo meritiamo


----------



## chicagousait (31 Agosto 2018)

Sembriamo abbastanza stanchi


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Santo Dio....


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Era nell'aria ragazzi. Era proprio nell'aria.

Speriamo nel VAR


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2018)

che vergogna.


----------



## chicagousait (31 Agosto 2018)

Assurdo, sarebbe assurdo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2018)

Non ho parole.. Due palle da fermo


----------



## Konrad (31 Agosto 2018)

Ribadisco...l'arbitro è una melma


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Gol annullato per fortuna


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (31 Agosto 2018)

Vabbè l'ha stoppata di mano...


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Pazzesco ha fatto uscire Calhanoglu....


----------



## Konrad (31 Agosto 2018)

N'Zonzi ha fatto bager...ma sono certo che appena un pochino meno evidente dava il gol


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Agosto 2018)

Nzonzi credeva di giocare a basket?


----------



## chicagousait (31 Agosto 2018)

Ma far uscire Suso?


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Agosto 2018)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Ma far uscire Suso?



Io lo spero da almeno due anni che esca Suso.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (31 Agosto 2018)

ha fatto uscire chala e non quel mono skills di suso ...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2018)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> ha fatto uscire chala e non quel mono skills di suso ...



No comment.
No comment


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2018)

Con 4 in avanti non la lanciano, con mezzo in avanti sì, logic 400+ IQ


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2018)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Io lo spero da almeno due anni che esca Suso.



Si è dimenticato pure lui che è in campo.. Fantasma mono skill


----------



## Miro (31 Agosto 2018)

Ma Castillejo è palesemente uscito dai Backstreet Boys


----------



## leviatano (31 Agosto 2018)

prima vi fate cadere le fette di salame su Gattuso, e meglio è.


----------



## Pampu7 (31 Agosto 2018)

Aver tolto il turno e non suso è da esonero immediato


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Ma basta con sto Suso!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2018)

Che vomito Suso


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2018)

che palla al piede che è suso. 

bene samu.


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Agosto 2018)

Suso riesce sempre a farsi odiare, sempre.


----------



## Schism75 (31 Agosto 2018)

Per 2 volte da 1 anno, transizione veloce a sinistra. Questi sono i giocatori che servono diamine.


----------



## Garrincha (31 Agosto 2018)

Gattuso disperato, gli ultimi cinque minuti prova col 424


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Agosto 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Per 2 volte da 1 anno, transizione veloce a sinistra. Questi sono i giocatori che servono diamine.



.


----------



## Schism75 (31 Agosto 2018)

Dai cerchiamo la vittoria cribbio.


----------



## Lambro (31 Agosto 2018)

Ma perchè 900 tiri da fuori area sempre


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2018)

Non poteva metterlo prima Laxalt? Non poteva togliere quella piaga di Susi?


----------



## hiei87 (31 Agosto 2018)

Questi giocatori non hanno la più pallida idea di cosa fare quando hanno la palla tra i piedi.


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Agosto 2018)

O non tirano quando devono, o tirano alla cavolo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2018)

Salutiamo il 4 posto ....


----------



## ispanicojon7 (31 Agosto 2018)

ma cosa cavolo tirano tutti , pensano si segnare da 40 metri ?


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Madonna santa


----------



## Lambro (31 Agosto 2018)

Il giorno che il Milan , come fa la Roma ora, cerchera' sempre di vincere fino all'ultimo sul campo di una big potremo dire di essere tornati.
Per ora scompariamo troppo spesso dal match, è qui il vero punto focale della svolta.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

La Roma al trotto ha rischiato di vincere. Pazzesco.


----------



## elpacoderoma (31 Agosto 2018)

Castillejo voto 8
Tutti gli altri 5


----------



## Konrad (31 Agosto 2018)

Dai che la mettiamo


----------



## Konrad (31 Agosto 2018)

gooooooooollllllllllllll

Cutroneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2018)

patrickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

*Gooooooooooolllllllllll

Cutroneeeeeeee 2-1*


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2018)

Siiiii godooooo, grande Pipita e bravo Cutrone a metterla dentro!


----------



## Konrad (31 Agosto 2018)

Mamma che palla Higuain


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2018)

Higuain mammamia.......


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Che palla Higuain!


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Agosto 2018)

Gooooooooooooooooolllll cutroneeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2018)

Llgoooool


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2018)

Giustizia è stata FATTA!!!!!!


----------



## Schism75 (31 Agosto 2018)

Grandissimo pipita e grandissimo Patrick nostro


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Agosto 2018)

Cutroooooooooooooooooooooooneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 666psycho (31 Agosto 2018)

Gooooool ! Grandi!


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Agosto 2018)

Madonna santa ragazzi che gioia! Che sollievo!


----------



## Konrad (31 Agosto 2018)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

andiamooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2018)

che assist del pipita


----------



## Lambro (31 Agosto 2018)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2018)

Ecco che significa avere una grande punta.


----------



## Miro (31 Agosto 2018)

Patrick


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (31 Agosto 2018)

Assist S P A V E N T O S O!!!!

Comunque si vede anche solo per come tocca la palla che Higuain è di una categoria superiore...


----------



## Lambro (31 Agosto 2018)

Palla incredibile di HIguain, che fuoriclasse, ma il nostro Cutrone troppo spesso dimenticato?
Questo signori è un grande giocatore, un cobra una fame una voglia...
Grande Patrick EROE!


----------



## Mika (31 Agosto 2018)

Cutrone sempre gol pesanti ai fini della classifica fa!


----------



## Konrad (31 Agosto 2018)

Ce la siamo meritata!!! La Roma ha segnato su un rimpallo...un bager in area e tanta confusione...

Andiamo ragazzi!!! Comunque 4 gol fatti tra Napoli e Roma non sono proprio pochi


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2018)

come godo per caressa


----------



## Schism75 (31 Agosto 2018)

Ecco questa è una vittoria che può essere importante, al di là del gioco che continua a latitare.
Higuain giocatore di classe mondiale, con un centrocampista e un esterno sullo stesso livello ce la saremmo giocata per il titolo. Faccio notare che come entra un esterno veloce, la squadra cambia notevolmente. Non ci possiamo permettere Suso e calhanouglu insieme sugli esterni.


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Agosto 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Assist S P A V E N T O S O!!!!
> 
> Comunque si vede anche solo per come tocca la palla che Higuain è di una categoria superiore...



Veramente, Higuain è di un'altra categoria. Controllo, filtrante, tiro, difesa della palla.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2018)

Enorme iniezione di fiducia...


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2018)

Goooooooooodooooooooooo!


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Agosto 2018)

DAIDAIDAIDAIDAIDAI!!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Agosto 2018)

E andiamooooooooooo


----------



## kYMERA (31 Agosto 2018)

Meritatissima. 
Tutti gli entrati fiducia a palla, grande patrick freddissimo. Pipita che lucidità a 1 min dalla fine quella palla li. Un altro cesso avrebbe tirato alle stelle. 

Meritatissima.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Agosto 2018)

finalmente abbiamo vinto bene.. ora dobbiamo fare un flotto di vittorie


----------



## Konrad (31 Agosto 2018)

Poi magari non saranno tecnicamente sopraffini...ma Laxalt e Castillejo possono fare la differenza in partite così...con squadre allungate e stanche


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2018)

Giusto così!!!!

Questi romanisti non hanno fatto una cippa dall'inizio!


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Agosto 2018)

Assist perfetto di higuain, secondo tempo nettamente migliore del primo, il pareggio sarebbe stato un peccato


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Il giorno che il Milan , come fa la Roma ora, cerchera' sempre di vincere fino all'ultimo sul campo di una big potremo dire di essere tornati.
> Per ora scompariamo troppo spesso dal match, è qui il vero punto focale della svolta.



Toh va forse basta aspettare la fine della partita?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2018)

E comunque l'importanza del TOP PLAYER è EVIDENTE.


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Agosto 2018)

Suicidi di massa a Scai? Caressa devi scoppiare.


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Roma al trotto ha rischiato di vincere. Pazzesco.



Epperò alla fine ha perso contro un buonissimo milan


----------



## chicagousait (31 Agosto 2018)

Ci siamo meritati questa vittoria


----------



## Milo (31 Agosto 2018)

Sono in ospedale ma godo come un pazzo lo stesso


----------



## malos (31 Agosto 2018)

Alla faccia dei tifosotti milanisti che speravano perdessimo....e ai soliti disfattisti. Grandi stasera, bravi.


----------



## hiei87 (31 Agosto 2018)

Finalmente ce ne va una bene!
Speriamo che una vittoria così sofferta possa sbloccare psicologicamente questa squadra. A livello tattico, c'è ancora molto da migliorare, anche se non abbiamo concesso molto alla Roma.
Sul gol grande Cutrone e grande Higuain!


----------



## varvez (31 Agosto 2018)

Vittoria d'istinto ma voluta, merito nostro ma anche demeriti della peggiore Roma degli ultimi 6/7 anni a San Siro. Mi resta la sensazione di un progetto che non cresce, sia dal punto di vista dei giocatori che del mister ma il tempo dirà


----------



## ignaxio (31 Agosto 2018)

Pipita, gli ultimi 15 minuti mi innervosiva perchè voleva segnare lui a tutti i costi, menomale che su quella palla ha ragionata e ha fatto un assist PERFETTO


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Poi magari non saranno tecnicamente sopraffini...ma Laxalt e Castillejo possono fare la differenza in partite così...con squadre allungate e stanche



a sinistra tra chala, laxalt e samu c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta. 

a destra il nulla, speriamo che conti rientri il prima possibile, ci può portare anche qualche gol.


----------



## Miro (31 Agosto 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> come godo per caressa



I-N-A-S-C-O-L-T-A-B-I-L-E.

Questa sera ha dato il peggio di sè.


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2018)

assist di Higuain e goal di Cutrone 

li facessero giocare sempre insieme


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Agosto 2018)

Sento che qualcosa nel cosmo è girato a nostro favore. Meritatissima e conquistata là dove nessuno era mai stato prima.
Avanti così!


----------



## folletto (31 Agosto 2018)

Vittoria importantissima per il morale e anche meritata nei 90 minuti. Bravi tutti (o quasi) e bravo Gattuso


----------



## Konrad (31 Agosto 2018)

Patrick ennesimo capolavoro...one shoot, one gol! E' importante che entri così in campo!

Per me non sarebbe fantascienza pensare a un Calha al posto di Jack con Castillejo davanti a lui. Certo che ci manca tanto tanto un attaccante esterno vero.


----------



## Igniorante (31 Agosto 2018)

Che partita, Dio mio.
Non ci stava di pareggiare con degli sfigati che come cambi hanno Cristante e Santon. 
Peccato per il gol da PlayStation del Pipita.


----------



## Black (31 Agosto 2018)

Goooool che goduria. Grande Patrick. Grande higuain


----------



## ignaxio (31 Agosto 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Vittoria d'istinto ma voluta, merito nostro ma anche demeriti della peggiore Roma degli ultimi 6/7 anni a San Siro. Mi resta la sensazione di un progetto che non cresce, sia dal punto di vista dei giocatori che del mister ma il tempo dirà



non penso che quando la roma ci batteva si faceva problemi tipo "il Milan peggiore degli ultimi anni eh..." sai..

GODIAMOCELA! li abbiamo distrutti!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2018)

Quanto GODOOOOOO


----------



## Casnop (31 Agosto 2018)

Vittoria meritatissima, complimenti ai nostri ragazzotti ed a Rino. Il carattere e la determinazione evaporato a Napoli, stavolta eruttava dalle narici dei Cutrone e Castillejo, che dimostrano plasticamente cosa sia la fame nel calcio. Bene, portiamo a casa, e costruiamoci sopra una storia. C'è del bel calcio, che ci attende. Finalmente.


----------



## elpacoderoma (31 Agosto 2018)

442
Mai più Bonaventura e Chalanoglu insieme


----------



## malos (31 Agosto 2018)

Ma godetevi sta vittoria perdio, sappiamo tutti che non siamo il massimo ma cristo per oggi accontentiamoci.


----------



## davidsdave80 (31 Agosto 2018)

Godoooo
bravi tutto davvero. grande Lucas, non ha sbagliato nulla !! dai che lo recuperiamo psicologicamente 
samuel e diego entrati benissimo


----------



## EmmePi (31 Agosto 2018)

Ora spiegatemi la sostituzione di Calhanoglu con Castillejo...
Tranne che sia stato il turco a chiedere la sostituzione io, e penso chiunque di buonsenso, avrebbe fatto uscire Suso, nel secondo tempo inesistente (non che nel primo avesse fatto chissà che!)


----------



## rot-schwarz (31 Agosto 2018)

bella partita da blocco cardiaco


----------



## ignaxio (31 Agosto 2018)

Samuel mi ha sorpreso.. bravo!


----------



## Schism75 (31 Agosto 2018)

Un esterno discretamente veloce come Castillejo e un terzino molto di spinta, la squadra improvvisamente cambia.


----------



## markjordan (31 Agosto 2018)

Miro ha scritto:


> I-N-A-S-C-O-L-T-A-B-I-L-E.
> 
> Questa sera ha dato il peggio di sè.


io mi son goduto suma-pellegatti
partita dominata
buon biglia male suso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2018)

Rosico per il gol annullato a Higuain, sia maledetto quel centimetro di piede.


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Che partita, Dio mio.
> Non ci stava di pareggiare con degli sfigati che come cambi hanno Cristante e Santon.
> Peccato per il gol da PlayStation del Pipita.



Di Francesco ci ha favorito non poco coi cambi che ha fatto


----------



## zlatan (31 Agosto 2018)

Che bello ragazzi finalmente una gioia....
Ah un minuto di silenzio x i gufi di melma e mi riferisco ai colleghi di tifo....


----------



## varvez (31 Agosto 2018)

Suggerirei il 4-4-2 come modulo con Castillejo a destra e Calhanoglu a sinistra


----------



## Pit96 (31 Agosto 2018)

Che bella partita, quanto è bello vincere così! 
Ora la sosta non sarà un periodo nero


----------



## Maximo (31 Agosto 2018)

Grande Milan, li abbiamo demoliti! 

#N'Zonziparacarro


----------



## Lambro (31 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Toh va forse basta aspettare la fine della partita?



Si ma in ogni caso vorrei vedere più personalità, forse come ha detto Bergomi il Milan è da vedere quando potrà stare in partita per 90 minuti.
Per ora lo fa per 45 alla grande poi si sfilaccia tantissimo, alcuni giocatori perdono lucidita' in modo evidente.
Nulla che non sia migliorabile , si intende.
Oggi hai un Higuain fantastico, un Biglia ritrovato, un Calabria che migliora un Cutrone eccellente, Castillejo mi sembra ottimo come pure Laxalt,la difesa regge bene, insomma le basi ci sono.


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ora spiegatemi la sostituzione di Calhanoglu con Castillejo...
> Tranne che sia stato il turco a chiedere la sostituzione io, e penso chiunque di buonsenso, avrebbe fatto uscire Suso, nel secondo tempo inesistente (non che nel primo avesse fatto chissà che!)



camminava, secondo me non ne aveva più.


----------



## Mika (31 Agosto 2018)

Uno come Cutrone che entra a fine partita e alla prima la butta dentro ci vuole come il pane. Davvero. Lo dovremo sapere visto che abbiamo vinto tutto anche grazie a Pippo Inzaghi.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (31 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ora spiegatemi la sostituzione di Calhanoglu con Castillejo...
> Tranne che sia stato il turco a chiedere la sostituzione io, e penso chiunque di buonsenso, avrebbe fatto uscire Suso, nel secondo tempo inesistente (non che nel primo avesse fatto chissà che!)



Secondo me Chala era cotto cotto... Poco prima ha cercato un mezzo dribbling ai due all'ora e si è lasciato cadere sperando in un contatto...


----------



## varvez (31 Agosto 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> non penso che quando la roma ci batteva si faceva problemi tipo "il Milan peggiore degli ultimi anni eh..." sai..
> 
> GODIAMOCELA! li abbiamo distrutti!



Questo che vuol dire? La mia era una considerazione oggettiva sull'incontro. Sono contento ma non credo andremo lontano ugualmente


----------



## EmmePi (31 Agosto 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Secondo me Chala era cotto cotto... Poco prima ha cercato un mezzo dribbling ai due all'ora e si è lasciato cadere sperando in un contatto...



Si ma non è che Suso fosse migliore, io avrei tenuto comunque Chala che qualche idea in più ce l'ha.


----------



## 666psycho (31 Agosto 2018)

contento per la vittoria, da morale! bravi tutti! bravo anche gattuso! che ha i suoi meriti....


----------



## Roger84 (31 Agosto 2018)

Partita dominata dall'inizio alla fine, mi sarebbe scocciato tantissimo nn prendere i 3punti! Grande reazione dopo il goal preso e dopo quel maledetto cm che ci ha annullato il goal di Higuain! Fantastici! Unica cosa, facciamo tantissimi tiri ma poco incisivi!


----------



## Kayl (31 Agosto 2018)

Dopo la partita di Napoli ho detto che dopo il primo tempo dovevamo giocare col 4-4-2 mettendo Castillejo e Laxalt sulla fascina offensiva e difensiva e mettendo Cutrone al posto di Bonaventura. Gattuso mi ha sentito.XD


----------



## rot-schwarz (31 Agosto 2018)

veramente sono molto contento, nel secondo tempo molti sono calati..i migliori sicuramente, nel primo rodri, chala e kessie nel secondo huiguain, e il nuovo entrato mi ha fatto impressione..il gol subito colpa di donnarumma, donnarumma non e' quello di due anni fa..un portiere qualunque non da sicurezza


----------



## Emme (31 Agosto 2018)

Esonero di Gattuso?


----------



## Schism75 (31 Agosto 2018)

solo però per ricordare che, per onestà di cronaca, la Roma ha giocato lunedì sera, 2 giorni in meno di noi per riposare. Fisicamente ha inciso parecchio.


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Suggerirei il 4-4-2 come modulo con Castillejo a destra e Calhanoglu a sinistra



Anch'io vorrei il 4-4-2 ma impostato cos':

Donnarumma
Calabria Caldara Romagnoli Laxalt
Suso Kessie/Bakayoko Calhanoglu Bonaventura
Higuain Cutrone


----------



## Konrad (31 Agosto 2018)

Tra i tanti che hanno fatto bene oggi...mi piace segnalare anche i tanto vituperati Biglia e Musacchio. 
Il primo è sempre stato presente per tutti i 95 minuti, alternandosi tra l'appoggio all'azione offensiva e la schermatura centrale della difesa. In un paio di circostanze ha anche rintuzzato in fascia la mancata copertura di Calabria.

Il secondo credo non abbia sbagliato un intervento. Certo ha perso duelli aerei, ma chi cavolo gli girava sempre intorno?

Bravi!


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2018)

Vittoria meritata.


----------



## Boomer (31 Agosto 2018)

Chala si vede che è un giocatore che ha bisogno di alcune partite per entrare in forma. Primo tempo eccellente , secondo era troppo stanco. Oggi faccio i complimenti a Rino e a tutta la squadra. Suso poteva fare qualcosa in più ma va bene per oggi.


----------



## markjordan (31 Agosto 2018)

beh cutro si sa , ma quale morata

poi beh alla juve la var non annullava il gol di higuain , regola x altro assurda , se l'errore e' minimo la var non dovrebbe intervenire


----------



## Victorss (31 Agosto 2018)

Madonna ragazzi al goal di Cutrone ho ammazzato la mia ragazza e cadendo mi sono spaccato un ginocchio!!
Partita DOMINATA.
Che palla Higuain, incredibile, delizioso. Che campione.


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Chala si vede che è un giocatore che ha bisogno di alcune partite per entrare in forma. Primo tempo eccellente , secondo era troppo stanco. Oggi faccio i complimenti a Rino e a tutta la squadra. Suso poteva fare qualcosa in più ma va bene per oggi.



Ha fatto benino anche nel secondo Calha. Poi è morto


----------



## rot-schwarz (31 Agosto 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Madonna ragazzi al goal di Cutrone ho ammazzato la mia ragazza e cadendo mi sono spaccato un ginocchio!!
> Partita DOMINATA.
> Che palla Higuain, incredibile, delizioso. Che campione.



le donne non si menano


----------



## Igniorante (31 Agosto 2018)

Calhanoglu non va spostato da quella zona, comunque.
E stasera anche Biglia ha fatto bene, pur non facendo una partita appariscente.


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Madonna ragazzi al goal di Cutrone ho ammazzato la mia ragazza e cadendo mi sono spaccato un ginocchio!!
> Partita DOMINATA.
> Che palla Higuain, incredibile, delizioso. Che campione.



Shhhh, che Asia Argento ci legge


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (31 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Si ma non è che Suso fosse migliore, io avrei tenuto comunque Chala che qualche idea in più ce l'ha.



Vero...


----------



## Pitermilanista (31 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Terza giornata di Serie A 2018/2019, Milan - Roma partita in programma venerdì 31 agosto 2018 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Roma in tv?
> 
> ...



Vittoria decisiva per mettere vento nelle vele, ci cambia interamente la stagione.
Questa squadra, con i suoi limiti, ha tutte le possibilità di mettersi dietro Inter e Lazio. La Roma non credevo, ma se rimane così scombiccherata...


----------



## odasensei (31 Agosto 2018)

Ottima vittoria, soprattutto per il morale
Resta il fatto che abbiamo una squadra proprio brutta, oggi Suso malissimo, spero molto in Samu 
Roma pessima, grande DiFra che ci regala il primo tempo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (31 Agosto 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Madonna ragazzi al goal di Cutrone ho ammazzato la mia ragazza e cadendo mi sono spaccato un ginocchio!!
> Partita DOMINATA.
> Che palla Higuain, incredibile, delizioso. Che campione.



Prossima vittima del movimento #metoo...


----------



## Lambro (31 Agosto 2018)

Donnarumma 6
Calabria 6.5
R.Rodriguez 6.5
Musacchio 6.5
Romagnoli 6.5
Biglia 6.5
Kessie 6.5
Bonaventura 6.5
Calhanoglu 6.5
Suso 6
Higuain 7
Cutrone 7
Castillejo 6.5
Laxalt 6.5


----------



## IDRIVE (31 Agosto 2018)

Immaginatevi questa: siamo al 95.mo punteggio in parità, ultima palla della partita a Higuain e lui, IL SIGNOR HIGUAIN, anziché tirare in porta ti dà un pallone principesco e ti fa segnare il gol della vittoria. Come deve sentirsi Cutrone?


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> solo però per ricordare che, per onestà di cronaca, la Roma ha giocato lunedì sera, 2 giorni in meno di noi per riposare. Fisicamente ha inciso parecchio.



la roma per un tempo ha fatto pietà anche con l'atalanta, ma chissene, non è un nostro problema. 

più che altro mi chiedo come mai di francesco non ha fatto giocare kluivert. 
vabe, in ogni caso, vittoria strameritata.


----------



## Victorss (31 Agosto 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> le donne non si menano



Ahahahahahahahagahahah
Mi sono tuffato a pesce sul divano per abbracciarla ma mi sono schiantato mezzo per terra e mezzo contro di lei


----------



## Boomer (31 Agosto 2018)

Feels.


----------



## Schism75 (31 Agosto 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> la roma per un tempo ha fatto pietà anche con l'atalanta, ma chissene, non è un nostro problema.
> 
> più che altro mi chiedo come mai di francesco non ha fatto giocare kluivert.
> vabe, in ogni caso, vittoria strameritata.



si è suicidato con un primo tempo folle dal punto di vista tattico, senza under e kluivert


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2018)

Meritatissima

Male solo Jack e Suso


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Feels.



Grandi, rossoneri nel cuore ❤❤


----------



## Love (31 Agosto 2018)

vittoria strameritata...pochi cavoli...ma che ha fatto la roma..un tiro un gol su una nostra vaccata...adesso non è che tutti i problemi sono risolti...ma mi sento un pò più sollevato...*ps che partita biglia...mostruoso...*


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Meritatissima
> 
> Male solo Jack e Suso



Jack non così male. Suso ha sbagliato molto...


----------



## Emme (31 Agosto 2018)

Cmq le peggio cose il Milan le fa a Di Francesco...Lecce sassuolo e ora Roma...hahahaha


----------



## Mika (31 Agosto 2018)

Musacchio come ha giocato?


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Feels.



Vedere Leo, Maldini e Kaka insieme 

più Digao e Galliani


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Questo che vuol dire? La mia era una considerazione oggettiva sull'incontro. Sono contento ma non credo andremo lontano ugualmente



Ma basta. Oggi miglior Milan da non so quanto tempo


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

Stasera la squadra mi è piaciuta abbastanza. Ma quello è relativo.

Conta solo vincere.


----------



## folletto (31 Agosto 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Musacchio come ha giocato?



Non ha fatto errori


----------



## Zenos (31 Agosto 2018)

Partita quasi perfetta,solo qualche blackout ma ho visto un biglia,RR,Chalanoglu come non mai,higua un altro pianeta,l' unico che indispone è Bonaventura a volte passeggia in campo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Agosto 2018)

Che giocatore Higuain, la palla che ha messo è da manuale del calcio. 

Comunque vittoria meritatissima, loro non hanno fatto NIENTE. A chi diceva che loro dal centrocampo in su sono più forti di noi, ma l'avete visto il loro centrocampo? L'avete visto che davanti non ne hanno presa una? Anche il goal arriva in modo casuale.


----------



## Beppe85 (31 Agosto 2018)

Mai goduto così tanto negli ultimi anni.
Spero che qln si sia già ricreduto su castillejo, avevo visto spesso il villareal l'anno scorso e fidatevi che non è scarso.
Suso comunque era da panchinare al 60esimo, penso non ne abbia azzeccata manco una in 90 minuti.
Grandissimo il pipita 
E assist a kessie di rodriguez che ha anche fatto pochi minuti dopo un ibellissimo cross che nn ha raccolto nessuno.
Laxalt è molto più offensivo ma non ha le stesse qualità difensive di Ricardo.


----------



## Casnop (31 Agosto 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> vittoria strameritata...pochi cavoli...ma che ha fatto la roma..un tiro un gol su una nostra vaccata...adesso non è che tutti i problemi sono risolti...ma mi sento un pò più sollevato...*ps che partita biglia...mostruoso...*


Forse la migliore partita del Maestro da quando è al Milan. Quando gioca così, la squadra è in equilibrio, e mezzali ed esterni possono alzarsi per dare corpo all'azione, Biglia è sempre vicino al portatore per l'eventuale scarico per disarmare il pressing avversario, e creare superiorità altrove con i suoi ribaltamenti di fronte. Bravo, e che la salute lo accompagni, abbiamo bisogno di lui come l'aria.


----------



## leviatano (31 Agosto 2018)

il fatto è che di Francesco si è suicidato a non far giocare Kluivert e Under.
il nostro punto forte è Calhanoglu, con lui il Milan sa fare qualcosa in attacco e c'è dell'ordine, tolto lui davanti si è confusionari e imprecisi.
basta tiki taka davanti alla difesa e vorrei un gioco più corale.
Ma Gattuso questo è.
ottimi 3 punti.


----------



## __king george__ (31 Agosto 2018)

abbiamo giocato bene e la vittoria è meritata..la roma poca cosa (meglio per noi se continua ad esserlo)

su gattuso nulla da aggiungere a quanto si dice da settimane...prima se ne va e meglio è...


----------



## zlatan (31 Agosto 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> Non ha fatto errori



Un pó riduttivo
Coppia centrale alla grande
Benissimo anche Biglia e un buon Rodriguez


----------



## IlMusagete (31 Agosto 2018)

Davvero contento oggi, a me i ragazzi sono piaciuti parecchio..per la prestazione fatta meritavamo assolutamente la vittoria e stavolta non invochiamo la fortuna, è stata una vittoria cercata, voluta fino all'ultimo secondo, l'atteggiamento dei ragazzi esemplare, i cambi di Rino stavolta coraggiosi ed è stato premiato..

Donnarumma 6 (incolpevole sul gol, qualche brivido nei disimpegni ma coraggioso su Elsha nel secondo tempo)
Calabria 6 (meglio di Napoli come prestazione, nel secondo ha sofferto un po' ed ha la colpa di quella respinta debole sul 1-1)
Musacchio 6,5 (bene Mateo, oggi impeccabile)
Romagnoli 6,5 (grande prestazione anche del capitano, garanzia)
Rodriguez 7 (migliore prestazione da quando è al Milan)
Kessie 7+ (gol e ha recuperato la palla del 2-1 finale, aggressivo fino alla fine)
Biglia 7+ (padrone totale del centrocampo, non ha sbagliato NULLA, quando c'è da dirlo lo si dice)
Bonaventura 6,5 (prova di sostanza di Jack, utilissimo in copertura come poche volte gli ho visto fare, bravo)
Suso 5,5 (è mancato lui, parecchio prevedibile e non TAGLIA MAI dentro l'area sul cross da sinistra, è capitato almeno 4 volte che per pigrizia è rimasto dietro Kolarov)
Higuain 7 (bene nella gestione della palla, gli viene annullato il gol per mezzo piede, si intestardisce un po' troppo nelle conclusione ma poi ha la lucidità di servire Patrick invece di calciare, che giocatore!)
Chalanoglu 6,5 (il migliore nel primo tempo, cala vistosamente nel secondo tempo, ha dato tutto)
Laxalt 6,5 (propositivo in coppia con Castillejo)
Castillejo 6,5 (idem come sopra, dimostra subito personalità)
Cutrone 7 (entra per spaccare il mondo, movimento dei suoi e fa impazzire San Siro e tutti i tifosi)
Gattuso 7 (ha impostato la partita come volevo io, pressing alto a far impazzire la Roma, giro palla molto più veloce e cambi offensivi per andarsi a prendere i 3 punti, bravo Rino)


----------



## King of the North (31 Agosto 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> solo però per ricordare che, per onestà di cronaca, la Roma ha giocato lunedì sera, 2 giorni in meno di noi per riposare. Fisicamente ha inciso parecchio.



Echissenefrega


----------



## Pit96 (31 Agosto 2018)

Ancora mi brillano gli occhi. Mi mancavano queste gioie. Higuain ha aggiunto quello che ci mancava e ha determinato la partita. Dai che quest'anno possiamo lottare davvero


----------



## __king george__ (31 Agosto 2018)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Echissenefrega



però ha ragione...alla fine ste cose pesano un po'...anche se pensavo avrebbe pesato meno sinceramente..


----------



## Beppe85 (31 Agosto 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Stasera la ROMA ci batterà, con 3 centrali e due mediani.
> Poi vengo a prendere tutti che dicevano: eh ma noi siamo il Milan, gnegnegne, non possiamo giocare con la difesa a 3 gnegnegne, e 2 mediani gnegnegne.
> Vi vengo a prendere tutti giuro.
> Uno a uno.



Dicevi??


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (31 Agosto 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Roma gialla con calzettoni rossi, è la prima volta che vedo sta divisa
> 
> Le divise stravaganti non pagano mai segnatevelo.






MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ci risentiamo a fine partita


----------



## Beppe85 (31 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> però ha ragione...alla fine ste cose pesano un po'...anche se pensavo avrebbe pesato meno sinceramente..



Ma no dai...
Ha giocato in casa lunedì, contro le riserve dell atalanta!! E siamo a inizio stagione, non ditemi che dei calciatori professionisti sono già stanchi dopo 2 partite... se veramente hanno sofferto la partita di lunedì ora che inizia la champions cosa fanno???


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


>



Segnato...


----------



## Schism75 (31 Agosto 2018)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Echissenefrega



semplicemente di tarare comunque la prestazione, anche tenendo conto di questo fatto. Mi piace pensare sempre a lunga scadenza e non strettamente alla partita singola, a meno che non sia una finale ovviamente.


----------



## Schism75 (31 Agosto 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ma no dai...
> Ha giocato in casa lunedì, contro le riserve dell atalanta!! E siamo a inizio stagione, non ditemi che dei calciatori professionisti sono già stanchi dopo 2 partite... se veramente hanno sofferto la partita di lunedì ora che inizia la champions cosa fanno???



No, ma essendo ad inizio stagione, ancora fisicamente non si è pronti a reggere impegni così ravvicinati. Anche noi lo scorso anno, con una "non preparazione" specifica, in Milan Cagliari fisicamente subimmo tantissimo, ed era la terza partita ravvicinata, pur giocando contro pizza e fichi in EL.


----------



## odasensei (31 Agosto 2018)

Ma non è che mi sia sembrata così sulle gambe la Roma, anzi una volta che si è sistemata meglio in campo si è resa molto più pericolosa 
Il primo tempo schifoso è colpa di un modulo vergognoso (la difesa a 5  )


----------



## Salina (31 Agosto 2018)

Conferenza di gattuso pittoresca, a parte gli errori grammaticali come si puo non amarlo non si nasconde mai dietro ad un dito, solo per la schiettezza e da applausi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Agosto 2018)

Donnarumma 6, non sbaglia niente, su quella uscita spericolata fatta nel primo tempo mi ha quasi fatto venire un infarto
Calabria 5.5, l'unico neo di oggi, oltre ad essermi sembrato poco preciso in fase di spinta, anche in difesa mi ha fatto un po' preoccupare. Sul finale ha bucato sul passaggio di Cristante e Dzeko poteva andare in porta
Musacchio e Romagnoli 6.5, linea difensiva perfetta per tutto il primo tempo. Sul goal hanno poche colpe, arriva su una azione un po' casuale
Rodriguez 7, partitona la sua, incredibile sembrava un altro giocatore. Assist perfetto con il destro!
Biglia 7, tatticamente impeccabile. La scorsa volta è stato criticato, oggi va elogiato.
Bonaventura 6, a tratti sembra camminare in campo. 
Kessie 7, goal e tanta quantità. 
Suso 6, può e deve dare di più. Prova tanti cross, ma quasi tutti troppo imprecisi. In alcuni casi si impunta nel tirare da posizioni impossibili quando potrebbe provare ad inventare un filtrante o qualcosa di diverso.
Calhanoglu 6.5, fino a che hanno retto le gambe mi ha dato la sensazione di avere un feeling con Higuain pazzesco. 
Higuain 7.5, mi è piaciuto tutta la partita, ogni giocata è utile al resto della squadra. Mai fuori dal gioco, smista a destra e sinistra come se fosse l'abc del calcio. Assist per Cutrone fenomenale, e goal annullato per un millesimo di secondo. FUORICLASSE

Cutrone 7, goal e impatto fantastico. 
Castillejo 7, entrato benissimo in gara, ha scosso tutto l'attacco.
Laxalt 6.5, dinamicità e velocità al servizio della squadra.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Settembre 2018)

Ancora godo, Roma melma!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (1 Settembre 2018)

Stasera è tornato il Milan di anni e anni fa.. godiamocelo


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2018)

*Donnarumma 6* qualche brivido, ma nessun errore
*Calabria 5.5* peccato per quella "spazzata" non troppo convinta che va sui piedi di Fazio sull'1-1, se non fosse stato per quello comunque mi sarebbe piaciuto
*Musacchio 6.5* molto bene la coppia dei centrali
*Romagnoli 6.5* molto bene la coppia dei centrali
*Rodriguez 7* oggi grandissimo in fase di spinta, assist addirittura con il destro 
(*Laxalt 6* cambio importante, di sicuro non può temere Santon, spinge come Rodriguez e prova a far male)
*Kessie 6.5 *in questa idea di gioco di Rino le mezz'ali devono sbattersi molto, lui si inserisce bene al momento giusto e segna 
*Biglia 7* contentissimo della sua partita, come al solito si sparano sentenze troppo presto 
*Bonaventura 6* buon primo tempo, un passo indietro nel secondo, giusto cambiarlo
(*Cutrone 7* il ventenne che entra in campo come un veterano, prima del gol aveva creato lui un assist per Higuain che era un pelo troppo avanti)
*Suso 6* sempre importante in tutte le ripartenze, non lucidissimo in fase di finalizzazione
*Higuain 7.5* gara pazzesca del Pipita, è già uomo squadra, usa il cervello e il genio al 95' il che fa capire che fare avanti indietro tra una metà campo e l'altra per tutta la gara non gli ha spento la luce
*Calhanoglu 6* buon rientro, ha ragione quando dice che con Higuain c'è feeling, poi giusto cambiarlo quando le energie vengono meno
(*Castillejo 6* nulla di trascendentale come singolo, ma la sensazione di avere una riserva che ti può cambiare la partita, un po' come per Laxalt, renderà molto più tranquillo il mister al momento dei cambi)

*Gattuso 6.5* riparte davvero dai 55' di Napoli e doma la Roma. Il gol allo scadere, specie perché si era affrettato a recuperare la palla uscita in fallo laterale, ha sapore delle notti di quando il Milan, con lui in campo, vinceva partite sudate nei minuti di recupero.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Settembre 2018)

Oggi partita ottima dei ragazzi. Bravo Gattuso, che ha preparato bene la partita e ha fatti i cambi in maniera coraggiosa e vincente! Forse poteva farli prima, ma per il resto li ha indovinati tutti. Calabria così così, non solo per la spazzata, ma spesso si faceva imbucare. Rodriguez oggi partita ottima, ma aspetto prima di esultare. Biglia, per me il migliore in campo, in assoluto, è stato metronomo, tatticamente perfetto, rubapalloni incredibile. Se riuscisse a fare sempre queste prestazioni, anche contro avversari che pressano alti, sarebbe manna dal cielo. Per il resto tutti sopra la sufficienza, Pipita 7,5, Giocatore di livello superiore, nulla da dire, se non che ancora non è in condizione ottimale. Cutrone, è un predestinato. Entra e si rende subito pericoloso, secondo tiro in porta, gol decisivo. E' nato per i gol questo ragazzo. 

Per il resto, ottima partita, si può e si deve fare di più, ne sono convinto. Questa squadra ha le carte per poter giocare ancora meglio. Se non ci accontenteremo della prestazione odierna, e proveremo a migliorarci ancora, potremmo toglierci tante soddisfazioni. Quest'anno abbiamo giocatori che possono cambiare il modo di giocare, come Castillejo e Laxalt, che hanno una dinamicità importante. C'è da fare un ultima considerazione però, la roma ha giocato a due all'ora oggi, e questo ci ha avvantaggiato tantissimo. Bisogna fare prestazioni analoghe anche contro squadre che pressano alte e sono più in palla, allora sì che finalmente ce la possiamo giocare. Per una decina di minuti eravamo entrati nuovamente in Black Out. Mi auguro che Gattuso lavori molto su questo aspetto e su come rifornire meglio il Pipita. Oggi ha dimostrato che se viene servito in verticale, è devastante!


----------



## alcyppa (1 Settembre 2018)

Bene bene, leggo ottimi commenti.

Purtroppo non ho potuto vedere la partita, cercherò di farlo in differita.

Speriamo si inizi a prendere il piglio giusto.


----------



## folletto (1 Settembre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Un pó riduttivo
> Coppia centrale alla grande
> Benissimo anche Biglia e un buon Rodriguez



Beh, mica tanto riduttivo, non fare errori per un difensore non è certo poco eh


----------



## folletto (1 Settembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Donnarumma 6* qualche brivido, ma nessun errore
> *Calabria 5.5* peccato per quella "spazzata" non troppo convinta che va sui piedi di Fazio sull'1-1, se non fosse stato per quello comunque mi sarebbe piaciuto
> *Musacchio 6.5* molto bene la coppia dei centrali
> *Romagnoli 6.5* molto bene la coppia dei centrali
> ...



Troppo vero


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Settembre 2018)

Bella partita dei nostri ragazzi. Un grandissimo Higuain, molto bene anche la coppia difensiva. Buona prestazione anche di Calha, Kessie e Biglia. Infine menzione speciale per Patrick, entra e la butta dentro alla prima occasione al 95esimo. Grande.

Vittoria importante e che abbiamo meritato, forza Milan!


----------



## Masanijey (1 Settembre 2018)

[MENTION=3893]Masanijey[/MENTION] No insulti ad altri utenti!


----------



## PheelMD (1 Settembre 2018)

Vittoria strameritata. Dal primo minuto la gestione della palla è stata oggettivamente superiore a quella della Roma. Ad un certo punto mi sono detto "Se dovessimo perdere, sarebbe un furto". 
A parte quei 15 minuti di insistenza della Roma (per altro molto confusa), abbiamo visto una squadra migliore. 
Molto bene Biglia, molto bene Musacchio, molto bene Rodriguez. Benissimo i cambi, soprattutto Castillejo. 
Prestazione ottima. Al di là del risultato, molto contento per come ci siamo imposti.


Parlando della Roma, hanno costruito un centrocampo forte fisicamente ma, visti in campo, a me sembrano veramente lentissimi e tecnicamente mediocri. Intensità nulla, N'Zonzi gioca ad un ritmo indecente, non fa 4 metri. Cristante messo lì a muoversi per il campo perde tutte la capacità organizzative che aveva mostrato all'Atalanta. 
Probabilmente è una questione fisica, ma spero che queste impressioni vengano confermate.


----------



## LadyRoss (1 Settembre 2018)

Vorrei solamente dire ripensando a ieri sera che...ogni partita vinta sotto il diluvio è sempre una vittoria bellissima...anche l’altra volta Patrick Ci ha messo lo zampino e da lì (almeno per un po’) è cambiato tutto....speriamo sia di buon auspicio anche questa volta....


----------



## varvez (1 Settembre 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma basta. Oggi miglior Milan da non so quanto tempo



Modera il tono


----------



## Casnop (1 Settembre 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ma no dai...
> Ha giocato in casa lunedì, contro le riserve dell atalanta!! E siamo a inizio stagione, non ditemi che dei calciatori professionisti sono già stanchi dopo 2 partite... se veramente hanno sofferto la partita di lunedì ora che inizia la champions cosa fanno???


Più probabilmente ha inciso l'azzardo di Di Francesco del cambio improvviso di modulo, con il passaggio alla difesa a tre centrali, e lo spostamento di Karsdorp e Kolarov a centrocampo. Una scelta dettata dalla contingenza di dover schierare Karsdorp, al rientro dopo dieci mesi dal grave infortunio, ponendolo al riparo dai continui uno contro uno cui lo avrebbe sottoposto sulla linea difensiva Calhanoglu, il quale, fino all'esaurimento della riserva di energie, in quella zona ha comunque dominato. Una scelta, però, che, come detto, si è rivelata pregiudizievole, perché il 343 è modulo sofisticato, da non improvvisare in una partita simile, soprattutto contro un 433, che pone i difensori in inferiorità numerica contro gli attaccanti avversari, essendo il centrale difensivo preposto anche a compiti di ultima copertura dell'area, fuori dalla marcatura. Specie, poi, quando davanti ci sono Higuain, attaccante pericoloso anche quando dorme, e due esterni come Suso e Calhanoglu che, se in palla, possono entrare in area da soli se e quando decidono di farlo. La partita è girata intorno a quel tema, e sviluppata intorno alla nostra incapacità di chiuderla subito, visto che l'inerzia tattica era dalla nostra parte, ciò che l'ha resa incerta fino all'ultimo secondo. Ma, alla fine, meglio così.


----------



## Black (1 Settembre 2018)

Vittoria da dedicare ai detrattori di Gattuso. Non dico che diventerà il nuovo guardiola ma almeno un po' di pazienza.

Abbiamo giocato bene soffrendo solo su calcio piazzato.
Ovvio che c è da migliorare soprattutto nei rifornimenti ad higuain.
I migliori ieri sono stati higuain, Calabria, biglia e la coppia difensiva.
Ottimo l impatto dei nuovi entrati. Finalmente abbiamo qualcuno in panchina con caratteristiche diverse.

Laxalt però vorrei vederlo dall inizio


----------



## jumpy65 (1 Settembre 2018)

Calhanoglu che ha illumnato la partita tra i migliori, non Calabria che ha fatto l'assist per il gol della Roma. Errore troppo grave.


----------



## impero rossonero (1 Settembre 2018)

appena e' entrato cutrone si e' visto come sia importante giocare con 2 punte: costringi l'avversario a rimanere piu' indietro (cosa che andava fatta anche a napoli non aspettando la fine della partita per il cambio ) e dai la possibilita' a higuain di scambiare e non rimanere troppo solo la' davanti... con questa mentalita' d'attacco si puo' comandare la partita e non fare il solito gioco tutti indietro....


----------



## impero rossonero (1 Settembre 2018)

rodriguez e castillejo sugli scudi... ma bene anche gli altri ... finalmente...


----------



## Freddy Manson (1 Settembre 2018)

Partita che se non avessimo vinto avrebbe avuto il solito sapore della beffa ed invece... 

Contentissimo di avere in squadra Higuain, che segna, fa assist della Madonna, fa i cambi gioco e smista palloni a destra e sinistra: è da Ibra che non avevamo un attaccante completo; contentissimo comunque per tutta la squadra in generale per lo spirito e per Rino. Speriamo di andare avanti così.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Settembre 2018)

Contentissimo per la vittoria meritata! La var è stata protagonista positivamente. Abbiamo proposto un buon calcio contro una squadra tosta. In difesa dobbiamo essere più cattivi nel spazzare la palla... calabria ha tirato una mozzareĺla... cmq abbiamo segnato 4 gol tra napoli e roma, non male se pensiamo all anno scorso. Peccato averne subiti altretanti.


----------



## Stex (1 Settembre 2018)

Non ho capito xké abbiamo giocato di venerdì.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Settembre 2018)

Ho goduto come un riccio ieri.

Chala è il leader, ormai lo adoro. Benissimo Gonzalo, anche Mateo dietro, sembra ottimo pure Castillejo.
Suso deve crescere... Cutrone è la scossa come sempre, mi fa godere come Pippo (perdonate il paragone )

Vittoria stra-stra-meritata! E me la godo tutta dopo Napoli


----------



## EmmePi (1 Settembre 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> le donne non si menano



Pure se sò interiste?


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Settembre 2018)

Stex ha scritto:


> Non ho capito xké abbiamo giocato di venerdì.



Perché questo weekend c'è il gran premio d'Italia di formula 1 a Monza. Per questioni di ordine pubblico la partita del Milan è stata anticipata a venerdì.


----------



## EmmePi (1 Settembre 2018)

Solo a pensà che lo scorso anno era pieno di interisti a quei posti


----------



## __king george__ (1 Settembre 2018)

.


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Settembre 2018)

L'ho vista oggi in differita: buona partita, per ora godiamocela.


----------



## Masanijey (1 Settembre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> leggo ora questa risposta...ti sembra di essere normale?



Scusa, hai ragione.. Però basta con questi attacchi ingiustificati a Gattuso. Perché dovrebbe andarsene via il prima possibile?


----------



## elpacoderoma (1 Settembre 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Dicevi??



Per fortuna mi sbaglio anche io ogni tanto.


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Settembre 2018)

Seconda partita di fila che non posso vedere la mia squadra.. peccato davero, sono cmq molto contento per la vittoria, poi raga l'assist di Higuain è davero enorme.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Settembre 2018)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Scusa, hai ragione.. Però basta con questi attacchi ingiustificati a Gattuso. Perché dovrebbe andarsene via il prima possibile?



per il momento resto della mia idea su gattuso,,,tuttavia come ho scritto nell'altro thread magari tra 2 mesi cambio idea...vediamo le prox partite e speriamo bene


----------



## Salina (2 Settembre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> per il momento resto della mia idea su gattuso,,,tuttavia come ho scritto nell'altro thread magari tra 2 mesi cambio idea...vediamo le prox partite e speriamo bene



Come per dire se va bene saro stato uno dei sostenitori di gattuso dal primo momento.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Settembre 2018)

Salina ha scritto:


> Come per dire se va bene saro stato uno dei sostenitori di gattuso dal primo momento.



?? ma che stai a dire? ho detto che per ora non mi convince ma se farà bene vorrà dire che mi sono sbagliato...non c'entra sostenere...perché se domani torna Kalinic e fa 40 gol dobbiamo continuare a dire che è scarso?


----------



## Salina (2 Settembre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ?? ma che stai a dire? ho detto che per ora non mi convince ma se farà bene vorrà dire che mi sono sbagliato...non c'entra sostenere...perché se domani torna Kalinic e fa 40 gol dobbiamo continuare a dire che è scarso?



Solo gli stupidi non cambiano idea,ma se anche tu sei insicuro se gattuso ha le qualita o no, perche criticarlo ogni momento ?


----------



## egidiopersempre (3 Settembre 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Seconda partita di fila che non posso vedere la mia squadra.. peccato davero, sono cmq molto contento per la vittoria, poi raga l'assist di Higuain è davero enorme.



sì, anche quello a dzeko ....


----------

